# Should Uber Drug Test?



## corniilius

I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


----------



## PTUber

I hope you're not serious! Why would you bring it up with PAX making them paranoid for basically no reason? The big difference with Walmart is they are all official employees so they can demand a drug test. We are not employees of Uber.


----------



## Systemspoet

Pax1: "Hey remember when Uber used to have a ton of drivers and the prices kept dropping all the time?"

Pax2: "Yeah, now there's no cars on the road and we have to wait ten minutes for a ride and it's way more expensive."

Pax1: "**** this I'm taking Lyft."

That's why Uber doesn't drug test.


----------



## Rat

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


Because Uber wants as many drivers as possible. That's why they don't fingerprint and are accepting older and old cars.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts

You're not an employee. They can't mandate this, and who is going to pay for this? Who even says drugs affect someones driving?


----------



## Cableguynoe

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> Who even says drugs affect someones driving?


We have another smart one over here


----------



## corniilius

Prospective Walmart employees aren't employed at the time they are tested either.


----------



## Telsa34

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


McDonald's does.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Alcohol is a drug. I hope none of u drug test enthusiasts think it's ok to drink alcohol while being an Uber driver. Cuz that would be hypocrisy.


----------



## corniilius

Strange Fruit said:


> Alcohol is a drug. I hope none of u drug test enthusiasts think it's ok to drink alcohol while being an Uber driver. Cuz that would be hypocrisy.


Long as you're not driving under the influence, all is well.


----------



## Strange Fruit

corniilius said:


> Long as you're not driving under the influence, all is well.


Then why have drug tests? They don't show if ur under the influence. That's just bigotry against people who enjoy other drugs than alcohol. Ur like "they should test for drugs, except for the drug that I say is ok"


----------



## I_Like_Spam

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive


If you think that it would make the riding public happy, tell them Uber tests its drivers every day they go out, just like race horses. Who would be the wiser?

Personally, I think a lot of drivers should have breathalyzers for the passengers. Too many riders are puking and are obviously too loaded to ride.


----------



## Leo1983

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


It's a unnecessary expense for Uber's long term plans. They're in the expansion phase next phase will be to phase out drivers. The average driver has about two years left. So it doesn't make sense to pay so much money for obsolete tests. 
Ps: even cities that kick uber out once robot cars take over they will slip right back in.

It's the corporatism we live in. 
This is what happen when human safety nets are removed in interest of big business.


----------



## corniilius

Strange Fruit said:


> Then why have drug tests? They don't show if ur under the influence. That's just bigotry against people who enjoy other drugs than alcohol. Ur like "they should test for drugs, except for the drug that I say is ok"


Why do I get the Idea that you would have difficulty passing a drug test?


----------



## Leo1983

Systemspoet said:


> Pax1: "Hey remember when Uber used to have a ton of drivers and the prices kept dropping all the time?"
> 
> Pax2: "Yeah, now there's no cars on the road and we have to wait ten minutes for a ride and it's way more expensive."
> 
> Pax1: "&%[email protected]!* this I'm taking Lyft."
> 
> That's why Uber doesn't drug test.


Lyft drivers are worse than uber lol



Strange Fruit said:


> Alcohol is a drug. I hope none of u drug test enthusiasts think it's ok to drink alcohol while being an Uber driver. Cuz that would be hypocrisy.


I'm assuming you smoke herb. 
Herb was demonetized by the US government because it would effect big pharmas bottom line. And hemp would effect the cotton industry. 
Because of that the US is behind on knowledge and truth about the effects of THC and CBD.

I personally think CBD makes me a better driver. It calms me down and lets me focus. That combined with green tea makes a perfectly balanced person. 
But they would rather you take Xanex and drink coffee (cancer in a cup)


----------



## Strange Fruit

Strange Fruit said:


> Alcohol is a drug. I hope none of u drug test enthusiasts think it's ok to drink alcohol while being an Uber driver. Cuz that would be hypocrisy.





corniilius said:


> Long as you're not driving under the influence, all is well.





Strange Fruit said:


> Then why have drug tests? They don't show if ur under the influence. That's just bigotry against people who enjoy other drugs than alcohol. Ur like "they should test for drugs, except for the drug that I say is ok"





corniilius said:


> Why do I get the Idea that you would have difficulty passing a drug test?


Why do I get the Idea that you don't logic that well, nor can engage in a rational conversation? Would u pass one if alcohol's traces didn't clear out of a body in 12 hours?

Anyone else confused?


----------



## Leo1983

Strange Fruit said:


> Why do I get the Idea that you don't logic that well, nor can engage in a rational conversation? Would u pass one if alcohol's traces didn't clear out of a body in 12 hours?
> 
> Anyone else confused?


*you don't have logic. 
Sorry the troll in me couldn't resist.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Leo1983 said:


> demonetized


U mean demonized?

I get why the powers that be prefer it, but why do other people fall in line with it when it's obviously self contradictory. I don't feel like I am using a lot of IQ pts to understand that using alcohol is using a drug, and targeting drug users, but exempting alcohol is simple hypocrisy. Yet _that_ goes over peoples' heads. Why?! I'm sincerely baffled. It's not calculus or anything. It's a really simple (and I think obvious) point. But alcohol using Uber drivers will be like "we should do drug tests and eliminate drug users. Now lets go get intoxicated after work and celebrate drug testing." It gets depressing sometimes knowing that it is fairly normal to be that unintelligent. Thru out my whole life I've been hearing this same exact nonsense in between beer commercials. "Say no to drugs. And when ur 21 ur allowed to get as ****ed up as u want on this one drug". One of the most severely mind altering ones at that, cuz when ur drunk, ur really ****ing on drugs in a not subtle way. Cocaine doesn't alter u that much. Opiates u can barely tell ur on anything, except ur in a nicer mood, less likely to be upset by anything. Drop a couple vicodin vs a couple liquor shots & tell me which one is the "hard" drug. And people who are sober 100% of the time can be a little uptight sometimes.



Leo1983 said:


> *you don't have logic.
> Sorry the troll in me couldn't resist.


Logic is a process and cannot be had.
And I cannot resist rehooking the bait and throwing the line back.


----------



## corniilius

Alcohol is legal, so there's that.


----------



## Strange Fruit

corniilius said:


> Alcohol is legal, so there's that.





corniilius said:


> not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


What does a drivers legal habits have to do with whether they can be entrusted to drive u around? I've been accident free after 3.5 years of driving people around. Yet I stole from Whole Foods a few times while being an Uber not_an_employee. Does that make me unsafe? Alcohol used to be illegal. Cannabis is legal now. & *None* of this has anything to do with driving competence.

And why _shouldn't _Uber be different than Walmart?


----------



## corniilius

There are a number of ways illegal drugs affect ones reflexes and judgement. I'll let you google them for yourself.


----------



## Zeroeh

All for 60 cents a mile! I mean shit it's not even hard to fake a drug test they have synthetic urine now that is the same chemical compound as urine, unless your a felon or a dot worker no one ever comes into the bathroom when you pee into that cup.

Shit they even close the door for you at lab core and quest diagnostic


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Cableguynoe said:


> We have another smart one over here


Your assuming that ALL drugs impair judgement and slow down decision making/reaction process in the same way.



corniilius said:


> There are a number of ways illegal drugs affect ones reflexes and judgement. I'll let you google them for yourself.


Your saying that since Alcohol is LEGAL, it is acceptable to be intoxicated while driving? Also, since most drugs are ILLEGAL, its not ok, and the intoxication HAS to be worse regardless, because afterall its not LEGAL.
Forget google, think about that for a second. That sounds OK to you?



corniilius said:


> Why should Uber be any different?


UBER has a hard on for being frugal when it comes to putting out $$, unless of course, they have to. (usually after something goes down, lol). UBERs theory: you have to save money to make money.
It would impact them negatively since they would lose alot of drivers. When you start demanding more, you have to be ready to compensate, which is the last thing they want to do. Drivers to them are an expense, as opposed to being the asset that we are. General rule of thumb, dont F your workforce, when they are getting it done for you.

You really do get what you pay for ( I should be telling this to the PAX).

UBER will only do something when its a problem, and so far its not a big enough problem (they have plenty of other things they have to deal with before this). They are afterall known to be REACTIVE not PROACTIVE.

Naturally humans fear what they dont understand. Drugs must be feared!


----------



## steveK2016

You can be legally prescribed opiods stronger than heroin. The core of the issue is the responsibility to not drive under the influence of things that may impair your ability drive. Be it alcohol, prescriptions or recreational marijuana.

Unfortunately, there's no reliable test to qualify any given persons level of responsibility at any given time


----------



## Cableguynoe

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Your assuming that ALL drugs impair judgement and slow down decision making/reaction process in the same way.


I'm not assuming anything. Read the post I was responding to. 
You have to be pretty stupid to make a general statement that drugs don't affect driving.

You're assuming I was making an assumption.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not assuming anything. Read the post I was responding to.
> You have to be pretty stupid to make a general statement that drugs don't affect driving.
> 
> You're assuming I was making an assumption.


I was. Its just that not all affect driving in a negative way (in other words its not as obvious as you might think), so general statements are just as stupid as assumptions.


----------



## Strange Fruit

corniilius said:


> There are a number of ways illegal drugs affect ones reflexes and judgement. I'll let you google them for yourself.


So does alcohol, so back to the beginning.


RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Your saying that since Alcohol is LEGAL, it is acceptable to be intoxicated while driving?


I think it's more like he's not a person with rational faculties to work with. What's funny is, what would he be saying when alcohol was illegal. And cannabis is not illegal in sime places. So what does legal have to do with anything. ****ing old people man. When I was younger I assumed they were all wiser. Then I learned the disappointing truth. A lot of them just stopped thinking at some age and never go back to the practice.


steveK2016 said:


> You can be legally prescribed opiods stronger than heroin. The core of the issue is the responsibility to not drive under the influence of things that may impair your ability drive. Be it alcohol, prescriptions or recreational marijuana.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no reliable test to qualify any given persons level of responsibility at any given time


Exactly! And illegally do opiods too. And not feel anything afterward compared to the day after heavy drinking, when u often shouldn't drive cuz of how messed up u are. A night out on Vicoden and ur back to normal in the morning.
Not to mention u can easily pass a test, then go get loaded and drive. Or fail, but never drive impaired. One doesn't even need google to think of all these flaws with discriminating against people cuz they use something other than the intoxicant that happens to be legal for more than a few years now.

And then there's the people who microdose LSD (like Prozac, but supposedly better & no unpleasant side effects), but that's typically for well connected tech professionals, but since LSD is illegal, and Walmart won't hire people who use illegal drugs, and why should any place be different than Walmart, those people should not have jobs either, I mean, if we're following the reasoning to it's logical conclusion. 
And so google how "illegal drugs" impair. All illegal drugs are the same. So go look up how they impair. And then check out the nutritional content of edible _food_. Twinkies, broccoli, butter, google it. How many grams of protein in a serving of food?


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Leo1983 said:


> It's a unnecessary expense for Uber's long term plans. They're in the expansion phase next phase will be to phase out drivers. The average driver has about two years left. So it doesn't make sense to pay so much money for obsolete tests.
> Ps: even cities that kick uber out once robot cars take over they will slip right back in.
> 
> It's the corporatism we live in.
> This is what happen when human safety nets are removed in interest of big business.


Not as soon as you think. Its still more than 2 years away. i want some of what your smoking.


----------



## LuisEnrikee

I think my PAX are lucky that I have never touched a single drug . Not even a cigar even at Miami little Havana ... 
I also don't drink.
I think pax should pay me for my premium services !


----------



## PTUber

corniilius said:


> Prospective Walmart employees aren't employed at the time they are tested either.


This is such a dumb statement I don't even know what to say!


----------



## I_Like_Spam

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


If you think that being drug tested will add value to the ride for your patrons, and it will help out your business, by all means do it.

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## UberUberman

Yup, drivers are performing a duty that involves public safety. So yes. Drug test at hire and drug/alcohol test immediately (within hours) after an accident when in app with pax. Uber/Lyft to pay the bill for the testing. Absolute zero tolerance policy. I have a day job at an airline and that's their policy as well except they can randomly test you at any time you are on duty. You get the tap from a safety officer and you have to drop everything and go pee in a cup and/or breathalyzer. If you blow a .02 (basically 1 drink) you are out. Any drug hit, you are out.


----------



## Cableguynoe

UberUberman said:


> Yup, drivers are performing a duty that involves public safety. So yes. Drug test at hire and drug/alcohol test immediately (within hours) after an accident when in app with pax. Uber/Lyft to pay the bill for the testing. Absolute zero tolerance policy. I have a day job at an airline and that's their policy as well except they can randomly test you at any time you are on duty. You get the tap from a safety officer and you have to drop everything and go pee in a cup and/or breathalyzer. If you blow a .02 (basically 1 drink) you are out. Any drug hit, you are out.


Yup. At my job a guy was sitting at a red light and was rear ended.
Had to take a piss test. Currently unemployed.


----------



## Strange Fruit

PTUber said:


> This is such a dumb statement I don't even know what to say!


Lol, I left thay one alone, cuz it was like saying "beaches are sandy". Yes they are, and....
What does anything that Walmart does have anything to do with this? And Walmart has no business testing people either. I heard of this awesome place of liberty and justice called USA, where this kind of stuff wouldn't be allowed. I don't think it really exists tho.


I_Like_Spam said:


> If you think that being drug tested will add value to the ride for your patrons, and it will help out your business, by all means do it.
> 
> I hope it works out for you.


Nice one.



UberUberman said:


> Yup, drivers are performing a duty that involves public safety. So yes. Drug test at hire and drug/alcohol test immediately (within hours) after an accident when in app with pax. Uber/Lyft to pay the bill for the testing. Absolute zero tolerance policy. I have a day job at an airline and that's their policy as well except they can randomly test you at any time you are on duty. You get the tap from a safety officer and you have to drop everything and go pee in a cup and/or breathalyzer. If you blow a .02 (basically 1 drink) you are out. Any drug hit, you are out.


U realize they're testing for drugs u did days ago, but not bothering with alcohol, cuz a breathy thing only tells if u r intoxicated. It's not a safety issue. They're invading yr privacy. And for some reason people in the US don't seem to care much anymore. Cannabis is a positive test for possible a month or more after u ain't feelin high at all.


Cableguynoe said:


> Yup. At my job a guy was sitting at a red light and was rear ended.
> Had to take a piss test. Currently unemployed.


That's one of them instances that proves it was used as an excuse to not take care of the employee. He wouldn't have been rear ended if he hadn't taken a drug some days ago?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Strange Fruit said:


> That's one of them instances that proves it was used as an excuse to not take care of the employee. He wouldn't have been rear ended if he hadn't taken a drug some days ago?


Yeah, it's one of those things where, regardless of fault and even before they determine fault, piss test has to be done.
I work for a very big company, so I'm sure they're trying to cover their ass for liability reasons, but sometime it's just obvious employee did nothing wrong.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah, it's one of those things where, regardless of fault and even before they determine fault, piss test has to be done.
> I work for a very big company, so I'm sure they're trying to cover their ass for liability reasons, but sometime it's just obvious employee did nothing wrong.


I wish the median IQ were higher than it is. There's too many people who don't just go along with what power wants cuz they're afraid to cause trouble, but who actually cheerlead for it like UberUberman, like they just aren't bright enough to see what's wrong with what they're supporting.
And yet another who named their self Uber-something.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


It depends what kinda drugs we testing??


----------



## corniilius

The problem is that young people don't know shiite. Most of us adults, with a real job, have no issue with safety measures. It's called accountability. The day is coming where Uber will be required to drug test it's drivers, especially considering how bad things are getting. Don't know what those of you who partake are going to do then, so enjoy it while you can. BTW, I get randomly drug tested at my job and have no issues with it.


----------



## Strange Fruit

corniilius said:


> The problem is that young people don't know shiite. Most of us adults, with a real job, have no issue with safety measures. It's called accountability. The day is coming where Uber will be required to drug test it's drivers, especially considering how bad things are getting. Don't know what those of you who partake are going to do then, so enjoy it while you can. BTW, I get randomly drug tested at my job and have no issues with it.


It isn't safety measure tho. It's like u can't read. If u have such conviction, why can't u offer a single reasoned rebuttal for all the valid points made against it?


----------



## corniilius

Strange Fruit said:


> It isn't safety measure tho. It's like u can't read. If u have such conviction, why can't u offer a single reasoned rebuttal for all the valid points made against it?


Driving under the influence puts people in danger. Uber should drug test to safeguard against it. Did I dumb it down enough for you or do you need me to draw you a picture?


----------



## I_Like_Spam

corniilius said:


> The problem is that young people don't know shiite. Most of us adults, with a real job, have no issue with safety measures. It's called accountability. The day is coming where Uber will be required to drug test it's drivers, especially considering how bad things are getting. Don't know what those of you who partake are going to do then, so enjoy it while you can. BTW, I get randomly drug tested at my job and have no issues with it.


I'm old- aged 61- and have never been drug tested.

Its not a "safety measure" at all, BTW. Anyone can rig a drug test, and it isn't like an employer can't tell if you are loaded.



corniilius said:


> Driving under the influence puts people in danger. Uber should drug test to safeguard against it. Did I dumb it down enough for you or do you need me to draw you a picture?


Being drug tested last week doesn't mean you didn't get loaded this morning right before you went out. And failing a drug test last week doesn't mean you haven't sobered up since.


----------



## corniilius

I_Like_Spam said:


> I'm old- aged 61- and have never been drug tested.
> 
> Its not a "safety measure" at all, BTW. Anyone can rig a drug test, and it isn't like an employer can't tell if you are loaded.
> 
> Being drug tested last week doesn't mean you didn't get loaded this morning right before you went out. And failing a drug test last week doesn't mean you haven't sobered up since.


Valid points, but the very idea of being drug tested should be enough to weed out those who probably shouldn't be driving in the first place.


----------



## Strange Fruit

corniilius said:


> Driving under the influence puts people in danger. Uber should drug test to safeguard against it. Did I dumb it down enough for you or do you need me to draw you a picture?


We covered that above already. A rebuttal is where u read the points made against yr proposition, and use reason to say why those points aren't valid. 3or 4 of us did that with yr points, cuz we thought u were an intelligent being and were interested to see what you'd rebut.


I_Like_Spam said:


> I'm old- aged 61- and have never been drug tested.
> 
> Its not a "safety measure" at all, BTW. Anyone can rig a drug test, and it isn't like an employer can't tell if you are loaded.
> 
> Being drug tested last week doesn't mean you didn't get loaded this morning right before you went out. And failing a drug test last week doesn't mean you haven't sobered up since.


I covered these points above, but this isn't a smart guy who understands reason. If th road was flooded, he wokd say "we need to take a car to get there fast". 
"But it's too flooded for a car"
"A car is faster, we need to get there fast"
"Yes, but a car won't get there at all cuz it's flooded"
"A car is the fastest way. Did i dumb it down enuff for you"
"Uh, u definitely dumbed it down"



corniilius said:


> Valid points, but the very idea of being drug tested should be enough to weed out those who probably shouldn't be driving in the first place.


So they'll just drink instead. Problem solved?


----------



## corniilius

LOVE the ignore button. That was easy.


----------



## Rakos

Leo1983 said:


> It's a unnecessary expense for Uber's long term plans. They're in the expansion phase next phase will be to phase out drivers. The average driver has about two years left. So it doesn't make sense to pay so much money for obsolete tests.
> Ps: even cities that kick uber out once robot cars take over they will slip right back in.
> 
> It's the corporatism we live in.
> This is what happen when human safety nets are removed in interest of big business.


So since you mentioned robots...

Do you think they should...

Drug test robots....

Wouldnt want them high...

On illicit silicon...

Dats some Loud stuff...8>)

Rakos


----------



## steveK2016

corniilius said:


> Valid points, but the very idea of being drug tested should be enough to weed out those who probably shouldn't be driving in the first place.


Tested for what though? Heroin? Well like I said there are people with legal and responsible use of prescription opoid that would fail a test even if not driving under the influence. People can be tested and pass but down a 5th of jack before getting behind the wheel.

Theres no test to guarantee adult responsibility.


----------



## Rakos

corniilius said:


> Valid points, but the very idea of being drug tested should be enough to weed out those who probably shouldn't be driving in the first place.


So you're into Invasion of privacy...

You should always be ready...

To be blood tested on the spot...

To prove you are not...

Under the influence of anything...

That would impare your driving...

To do otherwise is invading your privacy...

And as a card carrying primate...

I resent the invasion of my primatecy...

Rakos


----------



## corniilius

steveK2016 said:


> Tested for what though? Heroin? Well like I said there are people with legal and responsible use of prescription opoid that would fail a test even if not driving under the influence. People can be tested and pass but down a 5th of jack before getting behind the wheel.
> 
> Theres no test to guarantee adult responsibility.


I'm talking about anything that stays in your system longer than a day.


----------



## Rakos

corniilius said:


> I'm talking about anything that stays in your system longer than a day.


Sad to say...

I think this thinking...

Is what led to the popularity of spice...

Rakos


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Rakos said:


> Sad to say...
> 
> I think this thinking...
> 
> Is what led to the popularity of spice...
> 
> Rakos


I agree, during training i began to see how big the issue was in the .mil amongst servicemembers. 
That crap is weird, mind is thinking cannabis, but body is reacting differently thanks to synthetic chemicals in it. I better switch to bathsalts once they starting tapping me on the shoulder wanting a yellow sample.


----------



## lesh11

Wow, the people who make the whizzinator would get rich if suddenly 1,000,000 uber drivers bought them.
I will leave it to you to look up whizzinator if you are interested.


----------



## Uber Crack

Edit: I said nothing here


----------



## tohunt4me

LuisEnrikee said:


> I think my PAX are lucky that I have never touched a single drug . Not even a cigar even at Miami little Havana ...
> I also don't drink.
> I think pax should pay me for my premium services !


I always make someone else feed me my pills also . . .Never touched it .



Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> It depends what kinda drugs we testing??


You buying ?
( a friend with weed , is a friend indeed)



corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


Perhaps it was You.
What made them think of this ????
Hmmmmm . . . . .



Leo1983 said:


> Lyft drivers are worse than uber lol
> 
> I'm assuming you smoke herb.
> Herb was demonetized by the US government because it would effect big pharmas bottom line. And hemp would effect the cotton industry.
> Because of that the US is behind on knowledge and truth about the effects of THC and CBD.
> 
> I personally think CBD makes me a better driver. It calms me down and lets me focus. That combined with green tea makes a perfectly balanced person.
> But they would rather you take Xanex and drink coffee (cancer in a cup)


Juan Valdez objects to your derogatory remarks on coffee !
Studies have proven coffee reduces cancers in women.

Do not make Juan " visit" you at your home !
You will not enjoy coffee with Juan.
The coffee cartel Never Forgets.


----------



## Strange Fruit

steveK2016 said:


> Tested for what though? Heroin? Well like I said there are people with legal and responsible use of prescription opoid that would fail a test even if not driving under the influence. People can be tested and pass but down a 5th of jack before getting behind the wheel.
> 
> Theres no test to guarantee adult responsibility.


I already covered that one too. He "ignored" me.


Rakos said:


> So you're into Invasion of privacy...
> 
> You should always be ready...
> 
> To be blood tested on the spot...
> 
> To prove you are not...
> 
> Under the influence of anything...
> 
> That would impare your driving...
> 
> To do otherwise is invading your privacy...
> 
> And as a card carrying primate...
> 
> I resent the invasion of my primatecy...
> 
> Rakos


I covered privacy too. It's typcial that the same humans that have his authoritarian mentality, just happen to be the ones that ignore rational challenges to their assertions. Respectable people would be embarrassed to have such glaring gaps in logic presented so boldly. Those who wear rectangularish wrap around shades tho.....
Seriously, why are a lot of people like this? It makes me sad. The petty narrow mindset seems to be behind so much human imposed misery. #ihatemyspecies


----------



## corniilius

People get so butt hurt. LOL!


----------



## tohunt4me

Every Decent paying job i have had since the 80's drug tested.
The hair drug tests go back over 6 months.
I can pass them all.
Bring them on !
( mushrooms, Peyote, and LSD can not be detected by the tests)


----------



## SuzeCB

We are independent contractors, not employees. That's why Uber does not require drug testing. If anyone were going to require drug testing, it would be the DOT, except rideshare does not require a particular endorsement on your license unless you're in New York City. Outside of that the only way the deal would get involved would be to have random drug testing on anyone who has a driver's license. At the driver's expense, of course.

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Matt Greentrees

Drug test are just another money scam. They don't work for the people that actually have a problem. They sell fake piss that will pass all test so most people who abuse drugs will just cheat the test. The ones that will fail will be the guy that smokes a joint once every couple weeks when he's at home just relaxing.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz

I'm also in Cali so if all they want to test for is illegal drugs I could give a s**t less. I do medicate legally with cannabis and I don't drink. So as long as the laws keep up with the current state of legal use of said substance, I'll have no issues. The problem arises in states that it isn't legal and someone tests positive. Like has been said, cannabis can stay in your system for a month or more according to how much is consumed and the metabolism of the person. To not hire/fire someone for testing positive for something that could have happened weeks ago is not only wrong but downright discrimination.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Matt Greentrees said:


> . They sell fake piss that will pass all test so most people who abuse drugs will just cheat the test.


There is no need for fake urine, just real urine from someone you know is clean.

An acquaintance of mine made it through his half way house experience, selling his "yellow gold" to the dope heads so they could graduate. He was an aggravated assault guy, his problem was that he WASNT on medication.


----------



## UberUberman

Strange Fruit said:


> blah blah blah but who actually cheerlead for it like UberUberman, blah blah pointless derogatory comment blah blah blah.


More on point (like someone who can hold an intelligent conversation without flinging insults) CDL holders are required to test, Taxi drivers are required to test, airline employees are required to test, how are Uber/Lyft drivers any different? We operate in a position of trust where the public expects us to be alert and coherent to get them safely to their destination. It doesn't matter if you are getting paid rock star limo driver rates or rock bottom UberPOOL. The trust level is the same. In order to ensure that trust hasn't been violated, it only makes sense to ensure that the driver was not incapacitated in any way by testing for drug/alcohol use after an accident and prior to being hired.

It's a sensible measure that protects not only the passenger, but also the driver from false accusation (I see this ALL the time where I work, pax making ridiculous statements in an attempt to get staff in trouble, the test clears the issue right up). I'm not saying that I'm championing Uber/Lyft to institute a drug policy, I'm saying that I'm surprised that they haven't.

Now, there's the underlying issue of residual drugs being detected long after consumption. To this I say GROW UP. Your occupation is a choice. If you choose an occupation that requires drug/alcohol testing then put down the pipe/bottle and do your job sober. If you are afraid you'll get popped on a residual, then stop doing drugs/drinking on or close to duty. It sucks that I can't have a beer at lunch even though I know it won't affect my job function, but I made a choice to work for this company and follow their rules. You make your own choices and are the master of your own destiny. Drug testing isn't some "mass conspiracy" to get you.


----------



## Strange Fruit

UberUberman said:


> More on point (like someone who can hold an intelligent conversation without flinging insults) CDL holders are required to test, Taxi drivers are required to test, airline employees are required to test, how are Uber/Lyft drivers any different? We operate in a position of trust where the public expects us to be alert and coherent to get them safely to their destination. It doesn't matter if you are getting paid rock star limo driver rates or rock bottom UberPOOL. The trust level is the same. In order to ensure that trust hasn't been violated, it only makes sense to ensure that the driver was not incapacitated in any way by testing for drug/alcohol use after an accident and prior to being hired.
> 
> It's a sensible measure that protects not only the passenger, but also the driver from false accusation (I see this ALL the time where I work, pax making ridiculous statements in an attempt to get staff in trouble, the test clears the issue right up). I'm not saying that I'm championing Uber/Lyft to institute a drug policy, I'm saying that I'm surprised that they haven't.
> 
> Now, there's the underlying issue of residual drugs being detected long after consumption. To this I say GROW UP. Your occupation is a choice. If you choose an occupation that requires drug/alcohol testing then put down the pipe/bottle and do your job sober. If you are afraid you'll get popped on a residual, then stop doing drugs/drinking on or close to duty. It sucks that I can't have a beer at lunch even though I know it won't affect my job function, but I made a choice to work for this company and follow their rules. You make your own choices and are the master of your own destiny. Drug testing isn't some "mass conspiracy" to get you.


Rebuttals in blue:


steveK2016 said:


> You can be legally prescribed opiods stronger than heroin. The core of the issue is the responsibility to not drive under the influence of things that may impair your ability drive. Be it alcohol, prescriptions or recreational marijuana.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no reliable test to qualify any given persons level of responsibility at any given time





Cableguynoe said:


> Yup. At my job a guy was sitting at a red light and was rear ended.
> Had to take a piss test. Currently unemployed.


God bless justice. Everyone was safer that day.


steveK2016 said:


> Tested for what though? Heroin? Well like I said there are people with legal and responsible use of prescription opoid that would fail a test even if not driving under the influence. People can be tested and pass but down a 5th of jack before getting behind the wheel.
> 
> Theres no test to guarantee adult responsibility.





Rakos said:


> So you're into Invasion of privacy...
> 
> You should always be ready...
> 
> To be blood tested on the spot...
> 
> To prove you are not...
> 
> Under the influence of anything...
> 
> That would impare your driving...
> 
> To do otherwise is invading your privacy...
> 
> And as a card carrying primate...
> 
> I resent the invasion of my primatecy...
> 
> Rakos


----------



## I_Like_Spam

UberUberman said:


> More on point (like someone who can hold an intelligent conversation without flinging insults) Taxi drivers are required to test,


Not in Pittsburgh, at least not when I was driving. The city did fingerprint us, ascertained we didn't have any warrants, but no pissing.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> You're not an employee. They can't mandate this, and who is going to pay for this? Who even says drugs affect someones driving?


They can "mandate" whatever, and we can agree to it, or not. They already background check. They also confirm we have no DUIs or similar (at least recently?). If a passenger is truly worried I may be tweaking, they are welcome to call a taxi and pay twice as much and wait twice as long. I'll take a drug test when the pax do. I've had a couple that stank of weed.


----------



## Leo1983

tohunt4me said:


> I always make someone else feed me my pills also . . .Never touched it .
> 
> You buying ?
> ( a friend with weed , is a friend indeed)
> 
> Perhaps it was You.
> What made them think of this ????
> Hmmmmm . . . . .
> 
> Juan Valdez objects to your derogatory remarks on coffee !
> Studies have proven coffee reduces cancers in women.
> 
> Do not make Juan " visit" you at your home !
> You will not enjoy coffee with Juan.
> The coffee cartel Never Forgets.


Lol



Rakos said:


> So since you mentioned robots...
> 
> Do you think they should...
> 
> Drug test robots....
> 
> Wouldnt want them high...
> 
> On illicit silicon...
> 
> Dats some Loud stuff...8>)
> 
> Rakos


They will. They'll just call it maintenance.


----------



## UberLaLa

Uber does drug & alcohol test. Any passenger even hints at their driver smelling or seeming _under the influence_ and Uber Suspends them.


----------



## robg77

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> You're not an employee. They can't mandate this, and who is going to pay for this? Who even says drugs affect someones driving?


In Colorado, drivers must pass a medical examination to drive for Uber and/or Lyft. It's mandated, and you (the driver) pay for it. Did you, GasHealthTimeCosts, not have to fill this requirement? Oh, and I agree about drugs not affecting the way people drive -- who even says that, right? It's perfectly safe!


----------



## unPat

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


So you are gonna work for walmart ?


----------



## THE MAN!

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


They don't for same reason they don't finger print. To combusom for there model of getting drivers on road quick as possible. Uber doesn't care about anyone other then themselves! Till summer of 2014 X cars were operating risking both passengers and drivers by allowing to operate with regular tags/insurance. This company's rouge and lawless behavior for years will seal Ubers fate in end!


----------



## Strange Fruit

ShinyAndChrome said:


> They can "mandate" whatever, and we can agree to it, or not. They already background check. They also confirm we have no DUIs or similar (at least recently?). If a passenger is truly worried I may be tweaking, they are welcome to call a taxi and pay twice as much and wait twice as long. I'll take a drug test when the pax do. I've had a couple that stank of weed.


A friend of mine uses Uber cuz she's had too many _taxi_ drivers seem high. I think it's just a risk in life, not something u can ever avoid 100%. Dimwitted middleclass mentality doesn't understand that that's life. So they make up BS rituals to try to control situations like drug tests. The proof of the dimwittedness is all the reasons in this thread for why testing is not only useless to protect u, but also bad for society, that have no serious rebuttal (none that I've ever heard anyway).
That vato looking guy can't even follow simple reasoning. It's the standard, non thinking authoritarian mind. Actually, I've never heard anything thinky come out of a dude with wrap around shades. Has anyone else ever noticed that? 
Don't worry, he ignored me so this can't hurt his feelings. It's kinda fun when someone ignores u. Yr conscience is free while u talk all the shit u want


----------



## UberUberman

Strange Fruit said:


> Rebuttals in blue:
> steveK2016 said: ↑
> You can be legally prescribed opiods stronger than heroin. The core of the issue is the responsibility to not drive under the influence of things that may impair your ability drive. Be it alcohol, prescriptions or recreational marijuana.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no reliable test to qualify any given persons level of responsibility at any given time


When you are hired and before any drug testing you are required to notify the tester of any prescription drugs you are taking. Keep in mind that if any of those drugs are known to impair your ability to operate a motor vehicle, it does not matter if you are prescribed them or not. You can still be charged for operating a motor vehicle under the influence of a controlled substance if you are taking that medication and driving.

The responsibility test is choosing to use a drug (including alcohol) that you know you aren't allowed to use under the terms of your employment or will impair your ability. If you do that you are acting irresponsibly. Yes, some people act irresponsibly when sober. And there is a test for that, it's called the judicial system. Drive recklessly, speed, race, etc. and you FAIL the responsibility test and you can be fined or jailed.



Strange Fruit said:


> Cableguynoe said: ↑
> Yup. At my job a guy was sitting at a red light and was rear ended.
> Had to take a piss test. Currently unemployed.
> 
> God bless justice. Everyone was safer that day.


The underlying assumption here is that the guy sitting at the red light was a "victim of fate" and wasn't under the influence at the time. He was popped on a residual. So what? He made the CHOICE to break the contract HE signed with his CHOSEN employer when he smoked/snorted/ingested/etc. a drug. He knew the risks, rolled the dice and lost. And who's to say that when he was under the influence (he obviously tested positive for something) that he wasn't performing a job function that put the public, his co-workers, or himself at risk? He could have been sitting in his living room or operating a tower crane.

I have a close relative that smokes weed even though the job she works is strictly zero tolerance. They only test under suspicion, no randoms, and as long as she flies under the radar she is fine. However, if one day she comes to me boohooing about how she got fired because she got tested it will fall on completely deaf ears.



Strange Fruit said:


> steveK2016 said: ↑
> Tested for what though? Heroin? Well like I said there are people with legal and responsible use of prescription opoid that would fail a test even if not driving under the influence. People can be tested and pass but down a 5th of jack before getting behind the wheel.
> 
> Theres no test to guarantee adult responsibility.


Primary point addressed above. And if you down a 5th of Jack and get behind the wheel, I think you have taken and failed the responsibility test already.



Strange Fruit said:


> Rakos said: ↑
> So you're into Invasion of privacy...


*Groans* It's NOT an invasion of privacy IF YOU AGREE to it under the terms of your employment. If a LEO randomly knocked on your door, pulled you outside and made you take a piss test for drug use that's an invasion of privacy. An employer requiring a drug test as a condition of your employment is not.


----------



## KellyC

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


F*ck right off with that.



PTUber said:


> I hope you're not serious! Why would you bring it up with PAX making them paranoid for basically no reason? The big difference with Walmart is they are all official employees so they can demand a drug test. We are not employees of Uber.


No sh*t, why even go there?



corniilius said:


> The problem is that young people don't know shiite. Most of us adults, with a real job, have no issue with safety measures. It's called accountability. The day is coming where Uber will be required to drug test it's drivers, especially considering how bad things are getting. Don't know what those of you who partake are going to do then, so enjoy it while you can. BTW, I get randomly drug tested at my job and have no issues with it.


That's nice.

If Uber wants to drug test us, it can hire us & pay us salaries & reimburse us for the wear & tear on our cars. Otherwise ... no. Hell no.

Btw I don't even do drugs; it's the principal. All you corporate bootlickers can drug-test yourselves if it makes you feel better.


----------



## UberUberman

KellyC said:


> If Uber wants to drug test us, it can hire us & pay us salaries & reimburse us for the wear & tear on our cars. Otherwise ... no. Hell no.
> 
> Btw I don't even do drugs; it's the principal. All you corporate bootlickers can drug-test yourselves if it makes you feel better.


If Uber/Lyft wants to require drug testing they will likely do it without additional compensation other than MAYBE absorbing the cost of the testing. I'm just surprised that state/local govt's haven't made drug testing a TNC requirement. If they do, and you or I choose (there's that word again) to keep driving for them, we will have to be drug tested and agree to conditions of testing.

Congrats on being drug free, commendable, wish I could say the same. But, how is it "the principal" <sic>? Do you hold the fundamental belief that ride-share drivers should be free to operate without the restrictions or rules put in place to ensure they are operating safely, just like every other transportation industry? And Uber/Lyft with a combined value of over $75 BILLION dollars isn't the very definition of corporate??? Sorry to break it to you but you work for a very large CORPORATION with over 1.5 million employee-operators. That's a lot of boots to lick.


----------



## mattadams

Kind of weirded out by how many people seem to think uber can't make rules about their lives or how they conduct their business simply because they aren't employees. I don't really think of us as employees, or independent contractors, I think of us as franchisees. If we were independent contractors, we'd have to do a lot of the marketing, the accounting, the technology, etc. and we'd have more control over how we operated our business. But we are just people who agreed to use their technology in return for a percentage of our fares. They do the marketing, they write the code, they update the maps, yada yada. We're like someone who bought a mcdonalds franchise (except we didn't have to pay for it) and we have to abide by mcdonalds rules so the customers get a fairly consistent exprience no matter which mcdonalds they go to (or uber they get into, in this case). Except in rare cases, pricing is pretty much within the same window, menu offerings the same, decor is pretty similar, etc. Uber can and does dictate what we can and can't do. We can't try to have sex with our customers. We can't be promoting lyft while driving uber (or other way around). We are expected to keep up a reasonably positive customer experience or risk deactivation (i.e. if your rating drops too low, they just don't let you use the technology anymore)... and if htey decided one day that you couldn't use drugs and they were going to test for it... guess what, if you tested positive, you'd get deactivated! Now I'm sure they know they'd lose a lot of employees, and htey've done the math and decided it isn't worth it to them to do the drug testing and/or enforce that you aren't on drugs... but if someone complains, better believe they are going to jump on it. 
Uber could, if they decided to, say that you can't be a smoker and still be an uber driver. There are a number of reasons why they might do this - because people don't like riding in cars with people who smoke (even if you smoke outside your car...), or they just don't like that you choose such an unhealthy route in your life. If you don't think they could control this (if they wanted to!) then you are sadly mistaken.


----------



## KellyC

UberUberman said:


> If Uber/Lyft wants to require drug testing they will likely do it without additional compensation other than MAYBE absorbing the cost of the testing. I'm just surprised that state/local govt's haven't made drug testing a TNC requirement. If they do, and you or I choose (there's that word again) to keep driving for them, we will have to be drug tested and agree to conditions of testing.
> 
> Congrats on being drug free, commendable, wish I could say the same. But, how is it "the principal" <sic>? Do you hold the fundamental belief that ride-share drivers should be free to operate without the restrictions or rules put in place to ensure they are operating safely, just like every other transportation industry? And Uber/Lyft with a combined value of over $75 BILLION dollars isn't the very definition of corporate??? Sorry to break it to you but you work for a very large CORPORATION with over 1.5 million employee-operators. That's a lot of boots to lick.


Principle, damn it.

I am not an employee of Uber. You've missed the entire point.


----------



## Drgnslyr221

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


Do you know how many drivers would fail for marijuana, at least here in Denver. Just because someone failed a drug test doesn't mean they are driving around high. I'm more worried about the drivers that drink on their off time then I am the ones that smoke. Guess which one is going to get taught and which one is going to keep driving. Yeah, the one using the most dangerous substance on the planet.



corniilius said:


> Why do I get the Idea that you would have difficulty passing a drug test?


Because cannabis can stay in your system for over a month. While an alcoholic only has to stop for about 12 hours. Drug tests are a metaphorical Maginot line. You're going to get the people that smoke weed, but you're going to have alcoholics and hard drug users come threw the Ardennes.


----------



## UberBastid

I smoke MJ every day.
Every evening, in my favorite chair, I burn a bowl and drink a double whiskey.
Have for decades and will till I die.

Had a job once not too long ago where it was the company policy to piss-test if there was ANY kind of accident involving an employee. I mean, immediately. Manager will walk up to you and tell you to get in his car.

I was moving a car in the body shop, and ... oops, bumped into another car. Prolly (our cost) $100 in damage. 
AS SOON as I got out of the car I went to MY car and drove to the nearest ER. Told them that I was in an accident at work (workers comp) and I felt like I might have twisted my neck and shoulder. I was given two weeks off and even BETTER drugs than what I had at home. Later that afternoon got a call from my manager threatening to fire me for not going with him to get tested. 
Called a Workers Comp atty and she told me to come see her RFN. I did. 
Advice for atty was to not talk to work again, and pray that they do fire me. They didn't, too bad. I went back to work four weeks later (took an extra two weeks off for the stressful call from my manager).
Went to doctor every week for the duration of my employment with them for 'follow up care' and got a recommendation from another doc to use MJ for 'pain relief and muscle spasm'. Those appts (during work hours) were expensive for them.
Worked for them for a year after that. They finally offered me $10k if I resigned and signed a release of liability. I talked with lawyer and she wanted $2k. I countered to boss, ''make it $10k PLUS my lawyer bill of $2k and we got a deal." They took it. 
And I use MJ every night, burn a bowl and nurse a double whiskey. Every night. That's my medicine.


----------



## Strange Fruit

UberBastid said:


> I smoke MJ every day.
> Every evening, in my favorite chair, I burn a bowl and drink a double whiskey.
> Have for decades and will till I die.
> 
> Had a job once not too long ago where it was the company policy to piss-test if there was ANY kind of accident involving an employee. I mean, immediately. Manager will walk up to you and tell you to get in his car.
> 
> I was moving a car in the body shop, and ... oops, bumped into another car. Prolly (our cost) $100 in damage.
> AS SOON as I got out of the car I went to MY car and drove to the nearest ER. Told them that I was in an accident at work (workers comp) and I felt like I might have twisted my neck and shoulder. I was given two weeks off and even BETTER drugs than what I had at home. Later that afternoon got a call from my manager threatening to fire me for not going with him to get tested.
> Called a Workers Comp atty and she told me to come see her RFN. I did.
> Advice for atty was to not talk to work again, and pray that they do fire me. They didn't, too bad. I went back to work four weeks later (took an extra two weeks off for the stressful call from my manager).
> Went to doctor every week for the duration of my employment with them for 'follow up care' and got a recommendation from another doc to use MJ for 'pain relief and muscle spasm'. Those appts (during work hours) were expensive for them.
> Worked for them for a year after that. They finally offered me $10k if I resigned and signed a release of liability. I talked with lawyer and she wanted $2k. I countered to boss, ''make it $10k PLUS my lawyer bill of $2k and we got a deal." They took it.
> And I use MJ every night, burn a bowl and nurse a double whiskey. Every night. That's my medicine.


According to our offical grownup here, u should have _chose_ to work where they don't test. The official grown up doesn't seem perceptive enuff to realize the employers have most of the power in our society, or he likes it that way. "Choice". That's a funny one. Technically true, to the autistic pedant's point of view, but really? 100 years ago the employers said the same about all the vicious shit u had to put up with to have a job. They'd say "u have the choice to work somewhere else". Of course, when citizens fought the nat'l guard came and busted some heads. People died so we could have a little protection from that power imbalance, but official grownups are still siding with the employers. I smoked weed last week. Must be why I made a mistake today. That's the mentality behind drug testing. And "the employer wants it, if u want employment u go along with whatver u 'agreed' to".


----------



## UberBastid

Strange Fruit said:


> I smoked weed last week. Must be why I made a mistake today. That's the mentality behind drug testing. And "the employer wants it, if u want employment u go along with whatver u 'agreed' to".


Yea, well, I look at it different - as you may be able to tell.
I don't believe that going back on my word to Satan is a sin. I believe that lying to an evil massa is not a bad thing. That gives me the freedom to cheat on my taxes and plead not guilty to a speeding ticket that I am in reality guilty of. Both of those things allow me to fulfill the real responsibilities I have to take care of myself and my family. 
I do what I need to do to feed, house and shelter and protect myself and my family. And I have to operate within the system that I survive in. I don't make the rules - but I sure break em when I have to.


----------



## NoDay

Should they test? Sure. Would I go to the trouble of the test? Sure, if they want to make us employees under a bargained agreement.

It might be a good idea, but its not logical. IDK about you, but I've seen other drivers smoke marijuana while on the job.


----------



## Brian G.

They wouldn't do it because a decent chunk of there drivers smoke and or do harder drugs. It's like asking whole foods to drug test there employees for weed haha good luck with that you organic lovers.


----------



## Oscar Levant

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


Tell them to take Uber black they are drug tested . you get what you pay for

By the way, in California dispensaries will be selling recreational weed in 2018 so look for UberWeed in California!


----------



## I_Like_Spam

NoDay said:


> Should they test? Sure. .


I think you are all crazy. What should Uber or anyone else give a flying crap if someone gets loaded on their time off? These are drivers under a lot of stress, it has to be expected to a large degree.

Now, if they wanted to test people at a garage before they go out, that's a different question. That's safety, what people are talking about here with "drug tests" is a morals test.

If someone can pass a real morals test, and is ultra professional, I'd wonder what the hell they are doing ubering for a buck a mile. It would get my suspicions up.

I'm 61, I never thought back in the 70's, that people would be advocating for this 40 years later


----------



## corniilius

Oscar Levant said:


> Tell them to take Uber black they are drug tested . you get what you pay for
> 
> By the way, in California dispensaries will be selling recreational weed in 2018 so look for UberWeed in California!


 Looking forward to those, uh deliveries.


----------



## NoDay

corniilius said:


> Looking forward to those, uh deliveries.


That is one item I would definitely do deliveries on. You better believe I would wear a 'support the girl scouts and buy cookies' type button and sell cookies while I'm at it to.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

Drug testing? Another Cornillius topic about peeing.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

As a young man, there was no drug testing. Yet, cars and cabs weren't crashing all the time, nor were planes with loaded pilots dropping out the sky all the time.

The "risk" is almost as overstated as the remedy of drug testing is overrated in combatting it.


----------



## corniilius

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Drug testing? Another Cornillius topic about peeing.


You probably didn't know this, but drug tests can also be done with blood and hair samples. Now you know and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Bob fox




----------



## steveK2016

UberUberman said:


> When you are hired and before any drug testing you are required to notify the tester of any prescription drugs you are taking. Keep in mind that if any of those drugs are known to impair your ability to operate a motor vehicle, it does not matter if you are prescribed them or not. You can still be charged for operating a motor vehicle under the influence of a controlled substance if you are taking that medication and driving.
> 
> The responsibility test is choosing to use a drug (including alcohol) that you know you aren't allowed to use under the terms of your employment or will impair your ability. If you do that you are acting irresponsibly. Yes, some people act irresponsibly when sober. And there is a test for that, it's called the judicial system. Drive recklessly, speed, race, etc. and you FAIL the responsibility test and you can be fined or jailed.
> 
> The underlying assumption here is that the guy sitting at the red light was a "victim of fate" and wasn't under the influence at the time. He was popped on a residual. So what? He made the CHOICE to break the contract HE signed with his CHOSEN employer when he smoked/snorted/ingested/etc. a drug. He knew the risks, rolled the dice and lost. And who's to say that when he was under the influence (he obviously tested positive for something) that he wasn't performing a job function that put the public, his co-workers, or himself at risk? He could have been sitting in his living room or operating a tower crane.
> 
> I have a close relative that smokes weed even though the job she works is strictly zero tolerance. They only test under suspicion, no randoms, and as long as she flies under the radar she is fine. However, if one day she comes to me boohooing about how she got fired because she got tested it will fall on completely deaf ears.
> 
> Primary point addressed above. And if you down a 5th of Jack and get behind the wheel, I think you have taken and failed the responsibility test already.
> 
> *Groans* It's NOT an invasion of privacy IF YOU AGREE to it under the terms of your employment. If a LEO randomly knocked on your door, pulled you outside and made you take a piss test for drug use that's an invasion of privacy. An employer requiring a drug test as a condition of your employment is not.


Thats not a test, thats the actually, real world application of being a responsible adult.


----------



## Grahamcracker

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


The re


corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


What's the extent of drug testing are you referring to? Is it a drug test to get signed up or are you talking about random drug tests? A drug test to get signed up would be a joke since most drugs are out of your system in a short time anyways. Also, many more factors would also come into play. An athletic person could easily smoke pot the day before a drug test and still pass whereas a person with a higher BMI may not. I think it has to do with money. Once a month our unit has to drug test 10% of soldiers and it's a huge cost.

http://luxury.rehabs.com/drugs-in-the-body/

Here is some data collected on different drugs. Just ask yourself how much of a difference it would make to drug test driver's. IMO it would be a massive waste overall.


----------



## Nalnip

Sure if a passenger complains that a driver is impaired within 24 to 72 hours of the ride. As well, the test must be paid for by UBER. If the passenger does not complain by then well no peeing in a cup. Unless you are into that sort of thing.


----------



## UberUberman

KellyC said:


> Principle, damn it.
> 
> I am not an employee of Uber. You've missed the entire point.


The point is that employee or not makes no difference. Uber/Lyft sets the guidelines of the driver's actions while operating under their banner. Why is this such a hard concept to grasp? Let's look at this another way.

Let's say you get tired of getting paid the same while gas prices go through the roof. So you post a sign in your car that states "all rides will now have a $2 fuel surcharge added to the fare". You are not an employee, so your house your rules right? Wrong! If you did that do you think that Uber/Lyft would allow you to keep operating? Of course not, not under their system anyway.

We all drive for these companies with the expressed compliance in the terms set forth in the LoA/LoU. We all signed it when we chose to do this job. If you don't like it, write a letter, hire a lawyer, attempt to renegotiate your contract, quit, or simply deal. The choice is yours.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


Here is part of the answer to the question. I checked and in Colorado along with several other states, contractors cannot be forced to take drug tests. ... unless they contract to a state or federal agency and/or hold a licence that mandates testing.

Forcing testing on uber drivers would give more ammo to the wack jobs that want to force uber to make drivers employees.

There are also issues in states that have made weed legal. The testing standard is still being debated by The medical experts.

I have been asked about testing before and i simply state .....i run my ride share business through an LLC. The companies policy is clear, I can demand a drug test on myself at any point that i deem it necessary. If a pax wants a test, they can pay the cost up front and I will forward the negative results to the client, via email.

Problem solved.


----------



## Mole




----------



## UberCheese

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> You're not an employee. They can't mandate this, and who is going to pay for this? Who even says drugs affect someones driving?


Contractors do have urine. And that urine can be collected.


----------



## corniilius

Grahamcracker said:


> The re
> 
> What's the extent of drug testing are you referring to? Is it a drug test to get signed up or are you talking about random drug tests? A drug test to get signed up would be a joke since most drugs are out of your system in a short time anyways. Also, many more factors would also come into play. An athletic person could easily smoke pot the day before a drug test and still pass whereas a person with a higher BMI may not. I think it has to do with money. Once a month our unit has to drug test 10% of soldiers and it's a huge cost.
> 
> http://luxury.rehabs.com/drugs-in-the-body/
> 
> Here is some data collected on different drugs. Just ask yourself how much of a difference it would make to drug test driver's. IMO it would be a massive waste overall.


I'd be okay with either.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Oscar Levant said:


> By the way, in California dispensaries will be selling recreational weed in 2018 so look for UberWeed in California!


UberWeed will only be available in conjunction with UberMunchies.
Uber loves double-dipping.


----------



## Rakos

Uber Crack said:


> Edit: I said nothing here


A woman with nothing to say...OMG...

thats it...this world is upside down...8>)

Rakos

PS. When I hang upside down on my monkey bars... Everything looks OK...


----------



## M.209

NoDay said:


> Should they test? Sure. Would I go to the trouble of the test? Sure, if they want to make us employees under a bargained agreement.
> 
> It might be a good idea, but its not logical. IDK about you, but I've seen other drivers smoke marijuana while on the job.


Saw the guy smoking mota near greenlight hub @Redondo Beach.

Fearless, brainless guy...


----------



## I_Like_Spam

M.209 said:


> Saw the guy smoking mota near greenlight hub @Redondo Beach.
> 
> Fearless, brainless guy...


A group of Yellow Cab drivers were pinched for smoking up in the cab lot at the airport several years ago. They weren't even in their cabs.


----------



## canyon

Absolutely the less drivers there are the better.


----------



## KellyC

UberUberman said:


> The point is that employee or not makes no difference. Uber/Lyft sets the guidelines of the driver's actions while operating under their banner. Why is this such a hard concept to grasp? Let's look at this another way.
> 
> Let's say you get tired of getting paid the same while gas prices go through the roof. So you post a sign in your car that states "all rides will now have a $2 fuel surcharge added to the fare". You are not an employee, so your house your rules right? Wrong! If you did that do you think that Uber/Lyft would allow you to keep operating? Of course not, not under their system anyway.
> 
> We all drive for these companies with the expressed compliance in the terms set forth in the LoA/LoU. We all signed it when we chose to do this job. If you don't like it, write a letter, hire a lawyer, attempt to renegotiate your contract, quit, or simply deal. The choice is yours.


Clearly you love the taste of those boots, but this is a pointless argument. The cost of randomly drug testing Uber drivers would be considerable, and the benefits would minimal.

It's not going to happen.


----------



## SarnXero

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


You're an asshole


----------



## WaveRunner1

Only if it excludes cannabis. Many Uber Drivers drive part time to fund that habit.


----------



## corniilius

Lowestformofwit said:


> UberWeed will only be available in conjunction with UberMunchies.
> Uber loves double-dipping.


They're going to call it Stoner mode and will be testing it out in markets where marijuana is legal.



SarnXero said:


> You're an asshole


Go be a whiney little female dog elsewhere if you don't like it. Run along little doggie.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

corniilius said:


> They're going to call it Stoner mode and will be testing it out in markets where marijuana is legal.


Uber doing something where it's legal?
WHAT are you currently smoking?


----------



## corniilius

Here's the thing, I'm concerned about whoever is driving my 90 year old grandmother around being more hopped up on meds than she is. With all that she has survived, it would be a shame if she went out that way. Luckily, she has enough offspring that she only needs to use Uber or Lyft once in awhile. I see it from both sides.


----------



## SunchaserTampa

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> You're not an employee. They can't mandate this, and who is going to pay for this? Who even says drugs affect someones driving?


 Before Uber got here - I drove a Super-Shuttle at the airport. I was NOT an employee ...... I was a 1099 contractor. Guess what ? They DID mandate we all be drug-tested. This was done by virtue of us having to be licensed as livery / passenger van drivers. So if Uber requires it, they most certainly CAN require drug-testing. The pee-in-the-cup test.

Had to PAY to have the tests done. Along with vision, wellness, mobility, hearing - in order to be one of their drivers.

Personally, I wish they WOULD test for drugs. I bet at least 1 out of 3 drivers would be taken off the road - and those of us who are "clean" would be far busier. Those people who fail can find something else to do - Rake leaves. Shovel snow. Draw pictures. Grab a broom and sweep sidewalks.

And by the way - in places like Colorado and Hawaii, where they "legalized " pot - no companies are required to overlook positive test results. If you drive for a living, if you're a pilot, a medical professional ..... any position where you have the responsibility of the safety of others, they can simply say you are disqualified from eligibility for those jobs. No controversy.


----------



## mattadams

SunchaserTampa said:


> And by the way - in places like Colorado and Hawaii, where they "legalized " pot - no companies are required to overlook positive test results. If you drive for a living, if you're a pilot, a medical professional ..... any position where you have the responsibility of the safety of others, they can simply say you are disqualified from eligibility for those jobs. No controversy.


I live in Colorado, and it's been made perfectly clear... employer policy overrides state law. State can say pot is legal, but your employer can fire you for testing positive for it if they want to, or not, their choice. As mentioned before, an employer can set policies on what you do. They are paying you to perform a service they want performed, not to be nice to you. If they say you can't smoke in your personal time, you can't smoke. If they say you have to wear a uniform, you have to wear a uniform. If they say you have to drive a Ford, guess what, you have to drive a Ford. They may have a harder time finding employees, or they may find they have to pay employees more, but that is part of their decision making process... and part of your decision making process is whether you want to follow those policies, or find somewhere else to work.

I'm with several of the others. I wish they would test. I'd even pay for the test.


----------



## WeDreams

M.209 said:


> Saw the guy smoking mota near greenlight hub @Redondo Beach.
> 
> Fearless, brainless guy...


Miss the southbay. Live in hermosa for seven years.


----------



## Fubernuber

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


Yes they should drug test. You have 2 types of drivers. The people who take this "job" seriously and those that dont give a flock. If i were not mandated by nyc tlc to take yearly drug tests, and i had nothing in my name (lets face it, most drivers are bums with nothing to their name) then i would be hitting that bong constantly. The only reason i am not blazing it up is because i have to be drug tested, i have a family, i have money, i have properties....if i injure someone while stoned then i am ****ked. Most drivers are not in this situation and there are too many who have nothing to lose. The reason why this industry became a min wage job is simply because there is no barrier to entry and any moron can do it. Your competition are mostly very stupid people. Who drives a car for minimum wage? Someone very stupid, very desperate, weird and unemployable or completely inept. Then you have immigrants who come from 2.50$ an hour and think they hit the big leagues when they can net 20$ an hour on a great day. The answer to your question is basically; it doesnt matter because you are too smart to be here. Go back to college, learn something and leave uber for the bottom dwellers. My net with uber has been pretty consistent at 50$ per hour garage to garage. I drive very little and only when i can average high hourly. The secret is not skill. The secret is intuition and ****ing the system they created. Ignore shitty fares, screen riders when needed and warranted, hack the system (there were always ways, they constantly fix it but new doors are created). Mostly assume they are your enemy and your contract with the devil is temporary


----------



## VegasR

Yes, our employers should regulate every facet of our lives. 

We should also have to wear body cams. 24/7. You should be fired for watching porn. Save that energy for work. No unhealthy foods, which can make you lethargic and unfocused.


----------



## Strange Fruit

I_Like_Spam said:


> I think you are all crazy. What should Uber or anyone else give a flying crap if someone gets loaded on their time off? These are drivers under a lot of stress, it has to be expected to a large degree.
> 
> Now, if they wanted to test people at a garage before they go out, that's a different question. That's safety, what people are talking about here with "drug tests" is a morals test.
> 
> If someone can pass a real morals test, and is ultra professional, I'd wonder what the hell they are doing ubering for a buck a mile. It would get my suspicions up.
> 
> I'm 61, I never thought back in the 70's, that people would be advocating for this 40 years later


70s was the peak of progress here. It's all been down hill selling ourselves off to various corporate fiefdoms. "If the company says, then u got to do it. Or _choose_ a different job." 


WaveRunner1 said:


> Only if it excludes cannabis. Many Uber Drivers drive part time to fund that habit.


Isn't that why we can cash out 5 times a day?


----------



## Mr. G

Simple, it would cost Uber money to do the tests and lab work.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Mr. G said:


> Simple, it would cost Uber money to do the tests and lab work.


Not if they could get the partners to pay for it.


----------



## TimyTim

According to the pole, 50% are drug users and wouldn't like Uber have you pass a drug test, lol!!!


----------



## Mr. G

I_Like_Spam said:


> Not if they could get the partners to pay for it.


If they made the "partners" pay for it, there would be none left.


----------



## TimyTim

Mr. G said:


> Simple, it would cost Uber money to do the tests and lab work.


It wouldn't cost Uber anything. As a independent contractor, you would take the test at any DOT approved spot and have test results immediately.
Take the form and upload it to Uber like any other document. Sure you can pass the test by staying clean but a drug addict wouldn't be able to pass it. Same as any other posistion that requires you to take a test. Bus driver, taxi, truck driver, etc..


----------



## mattadams

yeah in most states you have to get some type of medical certification, and uber pays for 0% of it. You can get it done at the uber office and they'll deduct a set amount from your paycheck. It would likely be the same with drug testing if that were ever rolled out (which I doubt it'd be unless there presents a law that demands it, or laws change to demand it) they would just say if you want to drive for uber, pay for your own drug test.


----------



## UberUberman

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Here is part of the answer to the question. I checked and in Colorado along with several other states, contractors cannot be forced to take drug tests. ... unless they contract to a state or federal agency and/or hold a licence that mandates testing.
> 
> Forcing testing on uber drivers would give more ammo to the wack jobs that want to force uber to make drivers employees.
> 
> There are also issues in states that have made weed legal. The testing standard is still being debated by The medical experts.
> 
> I have been asked about testing before and i simply state .....i run my ride share business through an LLC. The companies policy is clear, I can demand a drug test on myself at any point that i deem it necessary. If a pax wants a test, they can pay the cost up front and I will forward the negative results to the client, via email.
> 
> Problem solved.


Finally, a well thought, knowledgeable rebuttal.

I said from the beginning that I was surprised that Uber/Lyft hasn't made the decision to make drug testing mandatory and now I understand. This reason, above all others stated here (it would significantly reduce the number of qualified drivers being one), makes the most business sense. However, it could still become a TNC requirement through state legislation. All it will take is a galvanizing event and a motivated, vocal proponent of drug testing for TNC's and it could easily become a reality at least for some states.

In most organizations, unless they have a zero tolerance policy or personal safety was placed at risk, the first, or even second offense may not result in termination. Typically, a graduated program of administrative action and counseling/rehab is the norm. In an "at fault" accident where drug/alcohol use as a cause is suspected, LE will most often order an immediate test regardless of corporate policy or personal objections.

Bottom line, every other transportation industry; delivery drivers, pilots, boat captains, CDL holders, bus drivers, most taxi drivers, etc. ALL have to be drug screened prior to hiring and drug/alcohol tested after an accident. WHY should TNC's be any different? and don't mention the pay.. that's irrelevant. We are entrusted with the LIVES of the people we transport regardless of whether it's a POOL/Line ride for 1/2 mile or 2.5x surge for 30 miles.


----------



## Kalee

Drug test drivers? LOL
That would be more the kiss of death to Uber than any other possible situation. 

Everyone knows by now that a person has to either have a drug addiction or is a very heavy drinker to have made the decision to be an Uber driver.


----------



## Strange Fruit

TimyTim said:


> According to the pole, 50% are drug users and wouldn't like Uber have you pass a drug test, lol!!!


You've probably never heard of reason and principles then. Is that how _you_ decide everything: what will benefit me and me alone?


----------



## Grahamcracker

TimyTim said:


> According to the pole, 50% are drug users and wouldn't like Uber have you pass a drug test, lol!!!


I hope your joking because the ignorance in this statement is real. I don't do drugs and I still voted no. Being in the Army has given me perspective. I don't feel like it's going to make a noteable difference. I see how much money the Army spends on random drug tests and it's rare that people pop hot. In 10 years of active duty service having 10% of the unit tested monthly and on random occasions testing 100%, I can remember 3 soldiers popping hot. Even when there is an accident that prompts a drug test, all soldiers have passed. Now breathalyzers are a different story. In my opinion drug testing does not justify the cost. I get it though, drug tests might deter someone from doing drugs that might hinder unit readiness. I still don't think drug tests justify the cost. If Uber made me pay for it, I wouldn't drive for them. I like Uber because IMO, it's better to make money than spend money in my free time.


----------



## darkshy77

You are not a Uber employee!!! Plus to make any money you need to drive 36 straight so coke is needed daily.


----------



## corniilius

darkshy77 said:


> You are not a Uber employee!!! Plus to make any money you need to drive 36 straight so coke is needed daily.


LMAO!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

Kalee said:


> Drug test drivers? LOL
> That would be more the kiss of death to Uber than any other possible situation.
> 
> I think everyone knows by now that a person has to either have a drug addiction or is a very heavy drinker to have made the decision to be an Uber driver.


An interesting statement considering that the cab industry is on it's last breath, in many cities.


----------



## RynoHawk

I didn't read through the entire thread so I don't know if this was brought up;

"Pre-employment" drug screens only prove you didn't do drugs before taking the test. Most companies don't do any more tests unless there's an accident or reasonable suspicion (like being under the influence at work) so many will just take drugs after they pass the test and get hired.

The closest thing that I can see happening is since we are driving for business purposes is that it may be mandated we take random drug/alcohol tests like others in transportation do, but that might be somewhat far reaching. FWIW, I would not mind if they did and would not mind if they did do random tests or in answer to a rider complaint. Instead of just deactivating you after three complaints (with nothing but the riders word to go on), you face deactivation if you fail a breath/pee test. However, I think Uber/Lyft will just keep doing what they're doing until the law says otherwise as it's cheaper to put new drivers on the road than to do a bunch of pee tests.


----------



## UberDez

If anything they should just have a breathalyzer that attaches to your phone so you have to be sober to drive lol 

Most the crazy 60hr plus drivers are probably all snortin the rock to work the crazy hours


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Interesting facts:

Cannabis can stay in your urine for 30+ days.
Cocaine about 4 days.
Many tests do not test for LSD.

So the way things are, if someone was randomly tested, their chances of popping would be far greater for pot, less so for booger sugar and basically nil for tripping balls on Acid.

Arguably if you micro dose on LSD you could drive. But what happens if you miscalculate your dosage and your face starts melting?
Bad rating and no tip?
Or, this video starts to make sense:


----------



## VegasR

Grahamcracker said:


> I hope your joking because the ignorance in this statement is real. I don't do drugs and I still voted no. Being in the Army has given me perspective. I don't feel like it's going to make a noteable difference. I see how much money the Army spends on random drug tests and it's rare that people pop hot. In 10 years of active duty service having 10% of the unit tested monthly and on random occasions testing 100%, I can remember 3 soldiers popping hot. Even when there is an accident that prompts a drug test, all soldiers have passed. Now breathalyzers are a different story. In my opinion drug testing does not justify the cost. I get it though, drug tests might deter someone from doing drugs that might hinder unit readiness. I still don't think drug tests justify the cost. If Uber made me pay for it, I wouldn't drive for them. I like Uber because IMO, it's better to make money than spend money in my free time.


Additionally, as you suggested, members of the military might be called into action at any time. And I'm sure there are a great many other issues. Like he sale of the drugs and the problems that brings.

I work my own hours and occasionally use pot (along with melatonin) as a sleep aid. That's better than me driving tired or becoming hooked on legal
pills. Also better than drinking oneself to sleep and driving with a hangover, or all shaky and jumpy.



Strange Fruit said:


> You've probably never heard of reason and principles then. Is that how _you_ decide everything: what will benefit me and me alone?


This seems to be the argument of most of the people in favor of testing. "I only use 'good' drugs so there will be fewer drivers and higher rates for me!" Presumably, many of the same people would not want Uber to regulate their diet and exercise to insure optimal mental alertness.

I could give up pot easily. I often go a month without a puff. But I'm not going to surrender my bodily privacy and allow Uber to dictate how I spend my free time in hopes of raising rates a little.


----------



## Metraka

Acid please..


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

UberUberman said:


> Finally, a well thought, knowledgeable rebuttal.
> 
> I said from the beginning that I was surprised that Uber/Lyft hasn't made the decision to make drug testing mandatory and now I understand. This reason, above all others stated here (it would significantly reduce the number of qualified drivers being one), makes the most business sense. However, it could still become a TNC requirement through state legislation. All it will take is a galvanizing event and a motivated, vocal proponent of drug testing for TNC's and it could easily become a reality at least for some states.
> 
> In most organizations, unless they have a zero tolerance policy or personal safety was placed at risk, the first, or even second offense may not result in termination. Typically, a graduated program of administrative action and counseling/rehab is the norm. In an "at fault" accident where drug/alcohol use as a cause is suspected, LE will most often order an immediate test regardless of corporate policy or personal objections.
> 
> Bottom line, every other transportation industry; delivery drivers, pilots, boat captains, CDL holders, bus drivers, most taxi drivers, etc. ALL have to be drug screened prior to hiring and drug/alcohol tested after an accident. WHY should TNC's be any different? and don't mention the pay.. that's irrelevant. We are entrusted with the LIVES of the people we transport regardless of whether it's a POOL/Line ride for 1/2 mile or 2.5x surge for 30 miles.


Strange how things happen.

Encountered a Lyft driver being arrested for DUI. About an hour ago. Hmmm


----------



## corniilius

People get a false sense of security. Although the police pretty much leave us alone at night, because they know that we are helping keep the streets safe by taking all the drunkasses home, that doesn't mean that we should partake as well. I tend to not drink at all these days unless I know there will be enough time to sober up before driving home.


----------



## Strange Fruit

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Strange how things happen.
> 
> Encountered a Lyft driver being arrested for DUI. About an hour ago. Hmmm


Drug test wouldn't have prevented that. 


corniilius said:


> People get a false sense of security. Although the police pretty much leave us alone at night, because they know that we are helping keep the streets safe by taking all the drunkasses home, that doesn't mean that we should partake as well. I tend to not drink at all these days unless I know there will be enough time to sober up before driving home.


U only _tend_ to, but not necessarily always. & only in these days? Before these days u didn't wait?


----------



## PeaceWithIn

corniilius said:


> Alcohol is legal, so there's that.


So Is Marijuana In Some States!!!


----------



## corniilius

PeaceWithIn said:


> So Is Marijuana In Some States!!!


But I'd still get fired if it showed up on a drug test for my real job.


----------



## jspec

No issues for me the last 4000+ plus trips, every day. Never a flag, report, suspicion, accusation, accidents, close calls, pull overs, no citations, no red lights, no speeding, no stop signs, no WTF moments, and no problems. I wouldnt do this job if I couldnt do what i do everyday.

Drug tests create a false sense of security, depends where you fall on the IGNORANCE scale.

Has nothing to do with me taking or not taking the job seriously, or have nothing to lose/something to lose. No issues with english, education, or any common stereotypes.

nothing left to talk about, the test is not going to happen, so all you straightedge's (not all of you) dont hold your breath in hopes of less driver competition due to this.

A Fool can be sober or intoxicated they come in ALL flavors. Last time I had a drink was in 2015. Safety in driving has to do with how much you are aware of your surroundings and how efficiently you can react to things as they happen. Also how EXCESSIVE you are while driving (wreckless), in terms of velocity, and changes in driving path/position. There are other factors, but for the sake of argument, Its a state of mind or excuse me how much you give a F about proactively managing these factors, IMO. Good luck SJW.


----------



## Duckling

That 50 votes definitely come from people who smoke [email protected]!#! load of weed do cokes.


----------



## DirkDeadeye

Post incident drug tests are just fine.


----------



## Julescase

Strange Fruit said:


> Alcohol is a drug. I hope none of u drug test enthusiasts think it's ok to drink alcohol while being an Uber driver. Cuz that would be hypocrisy.


But you can drink one night and be in the clear the next; alcohol leaves the system so quickly that you can still drink and Uber- just not on the SAME NIGHT. Narcotics, on the other hand, don't exit the system as quickly. So if narcotics are a driver's thing, they're SOL.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Duckling said:


> That 50 votes definitely come from people who smoke [email protected]!#! load of weed do cokes.


Not necessarily, some people might not care to incur the added expense, or spend the additional uncompensated time to go for the test. Others may have a problem with sharing their blood with someone like Uber who they really don't know and/or trust.


----------



## canyon

Yes I think they should, that would knock off a lot of drivers which is better for me


----------



## uberdriverfornow

hell ya ! this will thin out the herd a bit !


----------



## tohunt4me

Starting with Corporate !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah, it's one of those things where, regardless of fault and even before they determine fault, piss test has to be done.
> I work for a very big company, so I'm sure they're trying to cover their ass for liability reasons, but sometime it's just obvious employee did nothing wrong.


It doesn't matter though, because it's not relevant here. That's an EMPLOYEE, who has unemployment insurance, workmen's comp, and who knows what other benefits.



THE MAN! said:


> They don't for same reason they don't finger print. To combusom for there model of getting drivers on road quick as possible. Uber doesn't care about anyone other then themselves! Till summer of 2014 X cars were operating risking both passengers and drivers by allowing to operate with regular tags/insurance. This company's rouge and lawless behavior for years will seal Ubers fate in end!


We HAD drug testing (along with fingerprinting, medical and eye exam etc.) in Houston. Uber managed to pay off enough politicians to have the state take it away.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It doesn't matter though, because it's not relevant here. That's an EMPLOYEE, who has unemployment insurance, workmen's comp, and who knows what other benefits.
> .


Not if they fail a drug test they don't


----------



## SarnXero

corniilius said:


> Go be a whiney little female dog elsewhere if you don't like it. Run along little doggie.


----------



## Uber315

If the voting in this board means anything we would lose almost 50% of drivers!


----------



## Retired Senior

Look, you are either awake enough to perceive possible threats, or problems, or you are not. You either have quick enough reflexes to re-act in time to a perceived problem, or you don't. Therefore anything that you put in your system that either alters perception or compromises your reflex speed is something that drivers should stay away from.

Amphetamines (and to a lesser degree ephedrine, synephrine, and caffeine) should be the driver's drugs of choice!


----------



## Brian G.

They won't do it. 100% of those san fran and la drivers will fail lol


----------



## corniilius

Brian G. said:


> They won't do it. 100% of those san fran and la drivers will fail lol


Except for those of us that have real jobs.


----------



## Brian G.

corniilius said:


> Except for those of us that have real jobs.


Explain what is a real job? I guess us driver's are making fake money? Gtfoh bud haha!!


----------



## corniilius

Well, I get benefits and a pension.


----------



## Brian G.

corniilius said:


> Well, I get benefits and a pension.


Benefits are over rated and most places do not offer a pension.


----------



## avancurran

Drug tests don't tell if someone is intoxicated while driving. Any discussion of weed/alcohol/opiates/meth is irrelevant because a urine/hair test (the common methods of pre-employment screening) do not tell if someone is intoxicated at that time, or during specific future activities.

It's not a good idea to drive under the influence of any drugs or alcohol, but unless you want to submit to a blood test before EVERY ride it's impossible to tell.

Not to mention that drug tests only test for 5 out of the hundreds of types of common drugs that can cause drowsiness and slow reactions. You're missing the vast majority of them-specifically the prescription and OTC drugs that are most likely to be taken daily and in the mornings before work (as opposed to recreational substances which are often taken sporadically and after people work).

There is absolutely no scientific evidence that a pre-screening for narcotics can prevent people from driving intoxicated. Evidence that intoxication can impair driving is completely irrelevant since the tests don't show WHEN a person used a substance, nor do the tests follow you around for the rest of your life to make sure you never use an intoxicating substance.


----------



## Spotscat

I'm not going to weigh-in on whether or not Uber should drug test - I've been subject to drug tests as a condition of my employment since 1987. Drug tests are a mandatory part of a DOT physical exam, as well as random tests and tests for reasonable suspicion - and I guess I've gotten used to them.

But what I will say is this --

If a passenger makes an accusation against a driver for driving under the influence, the driver should be required to immediately have a drug and/or alcohol test performed at a nearby location of Uber's choosing, with the costs paid for by Uber. If the driver is found to be drug or alcohol free, they should be reimbursed a reasonable amount of money for any lost wages, as well as their costs in going to and from the testing location.

Being suspended for two or three days while Uber conducts a sham "investigation" into an allegation of impaired driving is ridiculous. Drivers should be given the ability to immediately prove their innocence and return to driving.

Also, any passenger who makes two or more claims against drivers that are later proven to be without merit, should immediately either have their account deactivated, or charged for the costs of the unnecessary tests,


----------



## avancurran

I understand drug tests are part of many other employment screening processes, but that doesn't mean they're effective or necessary. The fact that one organization wastes money doing something useless and invasive doesn't mean every organization should. If it doesn't work, it's irrelevant who else does it.


----------



## gizmotheboss

It should be mandated that all drivers in the transportation Industry should be drug tested after all it's a matter of life and death.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

gizmotheboss said:


> It should be mandated that all drivers in the transportation Industry should be drug tested after all it's a matter of life and death.


If its that critical, and really a "matter of life and death", shouldn't it be required every time a driver goes out on the road?

Just like they test race horses and olympic athletes.



corniilius said:


> Except for those of us that have real jobs.


I've had real jobs my whole life, and I've even spent 4 years driving Yellow Cab, and I've never been drug tested.


----------



## gizmotheboss

Yes all cars should be equipped with breathalyzers and drugalhalyzers


----------



## Jcewr17

who the hell brings up uber drug testing topic to a passenger? Weirdo.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Yes. Uber should drug test the *riders.*


----------



## I_Like_Spam

gizmotheboss said:


> Yes all cars should be equipped with breathalyzers and drugalhalyzers


There is no such thing as a drugalhalyzer, and never will be.

People are always finding new ways to get loaded- the latest is Gray Death. Some fool could be taking some GD, and he'd be good to go to drive Uber.


----------



## corniilius

Jcewr17 said:


> who the hell brings up uber drug testing topic to a passenger? Weirdo.


Who said I was the one that brought it up?


----------



## avancurran

When the self driving cars take over, who will piss test the machines?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

Took this gem of a shot on me way home very late Sat night after calling 911 & making sure the driver was alive. He was alive and quite conscious but also completely trapped and appeared lit up just like his flashers. I wish UberLyft tested... I'm for any regulation that means less drivers like this guy on the streets. I considered sending this pic to Uber but I'm fairly certain SFPD handled it appropriately.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

RideshareSpectrum said:


> He was alive and quite conscious but also completely trapped and appeared lit up just like his flashers. I wish UberLyft tested... I'm for any regulation that means less drivers like this guy on the streets.


Unless Uber were to test every day that the drivers went out, it wouldn't have stopped this guy at all.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

I_Like_Spam said:


> Unless Uber were to test every day that the drivers went out, it wouldn't have stopped this guy at all.


That's bullshit but we will never really know. My guess is this guy never would have passed an initial screening. Fortunately for him no one was badly injured.


----------



## avancurran

RideshareSpectrum said:


> That's bullshit but we will never really know. My guess is this guy never would have passed an initial screening. Fortunately for him no one was badly injured.


Actually, we kind of DO know. Maybe not this 1 guy, but overall there's plenty of data about drug testing and accidents. The majority of studies show that pre-employment drug screening does NOT reduce accidents.

The DOT screening has been an extensively studied program and was shown to have absolutely no impact on number of accidents:
Swena DD, Gaines Jr, W. Effect of random drug screening on fatal commercial truck accident rates. Internat J Drug Testing 2:1-13 (1999)

So as much as I respect the intentions behind your idea that drug testing will prevent accidents and save lives, it seems completely false. It's just an appeal to the emotions of people who WANT it to work, but it doesn't work.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

> So as much as I respect the intentions behind your idea that drug testing will prevent accidents and save lives, it seems completely false. It's just an appeal to the emotions of people who WANT it to work, but it doesn't work.


Who said anything about preventing accidents and saving lives? Drug testing would probably eliminate 30% of the Driver pop. I want less drivers.


----------



## Tiendesmendez

We as drivers are Sub contractors and not employees. Am i right ? As such we agree to Ubers percentage take. We should know what we are getting into as an Uber driver. Heard so much about how driving is not worth it. But i know what gains and losses come with driving. Its a second income ultimately, side hussle if you will. So much possibilities with driving Uber. The day I have Uber pay for dental medical and a significant raise through a yearly evaluation then yes lets drug test. I have never had a conversation with a rider in anyway shape or form about drug free environment Uber needs to have. If you wanna smoke snort shoot up driving me and my daughter around i will see to it that you never drive again.


----------



## brendon292

corniilius said:


> Should Uber Drug Test?


No. They don't pay enough


----------



## I_Like_Spam

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Who said anything about preventing accidents and saving lives? Drug testing would probably eliminate 30% of the Driver pop. I want less drivers.


And that's why Uber won't do it. Uber needs a lot of drivers, that's why they are advertising so much to get more folks on the app driving. Particularly with new products like Ubereats now online.

Losing 30% of the drivers would be a real kick in the nuts to the company.


----------



## corniilius

Posting two polar opposites kind of loses your message.


----------



## Tom Harding

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


An employer can mandate drug tests for its employees, but according to Uber and Lyft, ride-share drivers are not employees, therefore they cannot mandate a drug test. Taxi drivers take drug tests, but they are employees of the taxi firm. If Uber ever mandates drug testing, regardless of who is paying for it, we automatically become employees of that company/


----------



## avancurran

Drug testing can be part of the contract terms for a 1099 contractor. There's no legal precedence to think only employees can be required to submit drug tests. Has absolutely nothing to do with it.

I'm surprised it seems like very few people care whether or not it works.

Like we have dozens of people weighing in on it, but maybe 2 of them are at all concerned with whether or not drug testing has any relationship to safety outside their imagination.


----------



## Brobaly

I haven't logged on this site in a while, but reading the first 4 pages of this thread compelled me to do so. The OP thinks that all drivers should go through drug testing, but he doesn't even posit a logical argument to back it. Every reply thusfar is either snarky are just ridiculous.

The only thing that should matter is that the driver is sober during his/her time operating a motor vehicle both online and offline. It doesn't matter if alcohol is legal, it's still a drug and can in fact impair your abilities to not only safely drive, but provide exceptional customer service to riders. You can't make an exception on alcohol simply because you have a soft spot for it. 

Just think about the Uber drivers that are military veterans or disabled civilians that use marijuana medicinally in legal states, and refrain from using during time frames when sobriety is necessary to perform their duties. As long as they are being responsible and not abusing the substance, then they should be allowed to continue driving. 

The fact that you shrugged off your own hypocrisy and excused it with a poor response of legality shows that having an actual, adult discussion with you is a complete waste.


----------



## corniilius

Brobaly said:


> I haven't logged on this site in a while, but reading the first 4 pages of this thread compelled me to do so. The OP thinks that all drivers should go through drug testing, but he doesn't even posit a logical argument to back it. Every reply thusfar is either snarky are just ridiculous.
> 
> The only thing that should matter is that the driver is sober during his/her time operating a motor vehicle both online and offline. It doesn't matter if alcohol is legal, it's still a drug and can in fact impair your abilities to not only safely drive, but provide exceptional customer service to riders. You can't make an exception on alcohol simply because you have a soft spot for it.
> 
> Just think about the Uber drivers that are military veterans or disabled civilians that use marijuana medicinally in legal states, and refrain from using during time frames when sobriety is necessary to perform their duties. As long as they are being responsible and not abusing the substance, then they should be allowed to continue driving.
> 
> The fact that you shrugged off your own hypocrisy and excused it with a poor response of legality shows that having an actual, adult discussion with you is a complete waste.


----------



## Brobaly

corniilius said:


>


See what I mean? A grown man that can't construct an argument seeded in sound logic.


----------



## corniilius

Brobaly said:


> See what I mean? A grown man that can't construct an argument seeded in sound logic.


You mad bro?


----------



## Leo.

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> You're not an employee. They can't mandate this, and who is going to pay for this? Who even says drugs affect someones driving?


Is that an ironic question or you're seriously that out of touch with reality?


----------



## bsliv

Wanna thin the herd of drivers? Instead of a drug test, have an iq test.

Wanna make the roads safer? Instead of a drug test, have a driver skill test (reaction time, decision making, situational awareness, etc.).


----------



## corniilius

bsliv said:


> Wanna thin the herd of drivers? Instead of a drug test, have an iq test.
> 
> Wanna make the roads safer? Instead of a drug test, have a driver skill test (reaction time, decision making, situational awareness, etc.).


I'd be cool with those too. The bottom line is that with each ride we take, people's lives are placed in our hands. I drive each trip as if my baby girl was sitting beside me. That's just me though.


----------



## Spotscat

avancurran said:


> Actually, we kind of DO know. Maybe not this 1 guy, but overall there's plenty of data about drug testing and accidents. The majority of studies show that pre-employment drug screening does NOT reduce accidents.
> 
> The DOT screening has been an extensively studied program and was shown to have absolutely no impact on number of accidents:
> Swena DD, Gaines Jr, W. Effect of random drug screening on fatal commercial truck accident rates. Internat J Drug Testing 2:1-13 (1999)
> 
> So as much as I respect the intentions behind your idea that drug testing will prevent accidents and save lives, it seems completely false. It's just an appeal to the emotions of people who WANT it to work, but it doesn't work.


We had a driver that was constantly causing problems - late for pickups, late for deliveries, and when he'd make a delivery he would vanish for a day or two. Couldn't get a hold of him on the Qualcomm, wouldn't answer his cell phone, completely off the radar.

The company makes the decision to route him to the nearest terminal for counseling about his performance, and he gets a load going from Denver back east. He's supposed to stop in Kansas City for counseling then go on and make the delivery.

He picks up the load, drives all night, and shows up at KCMO bright and early in the morning. But when he goes in the office, he seems a little off - a little too animated, not steady on his feet, and reeks of cinnamon mouthwash. So, they give him a Breathalyzer test under the provisions of "reasonable suspicion".

He blows a .248 because he's a functioning alcoholic. BAC for CDL holders is .04 - this cat is 6 times above the limit, and driving a 40 ton semi-truck and trailer unit.

Needless to say, he is immediately suspended. The company cut him a break and let him be admitted to a treatment center, and upon completion he could return to work - subject to random tests monthly for the next two years.

Drug tests are a royal PITA, but I've seen them work.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Spotscat said:


> Drug tests are a royal PITA, but I've seen them work.


In the case you cited, the drug test wasn't random- the driver had problems the company knew about and that's why he had to do the drug test.

If he wouldn't have failed the drug test, he would have been fired for incompetence, not caring, and general principles.

The diagnosed drug problem gave the company a way to cure him of his lack of performance.


----------



## Spotscat

I_Like_Spam said:


> In the case you cited, the drug test wasn't random- the driver had problems the company knew about and that's why he had to do the drug test.
> 
> If he wouldn't have failed the drug test, he would have been fired for incompetence, not caring, and general principles.
> 
> The diagnosed drug problem gave the company a way to cure him of his lack of performance.


He had problems - but no one knew that the problems were alcohol related. If he hadn't failed the alcohol test, he probably would have been give a written warning about his lack of performance and advised to get his act together. I can't say with 100% accuracy that is what would have happened, but I've seen enough people given warnings and also terminated to have a good working knowledge of what will and won't get someone fired from the company.

That's one of the major problems with the long-haul trucking industry - a driver has to screw up pretty badly in order to be fired. Late deliveries and lack of communication would probably be three written warnings before termination.


----------



## SunchaserTampa

mattadams said:


> I live in Colorado, and it's been made perfectly clear... employer policy overrides state law. State can say pot is legal, but your employer can fire you for testing positive for it if they want to, or not, their choice. As mentioned before, an employer can set policies on what you do. They are paying you to perform a service they want performed, not to be nice to you. If they say you can't smoke in your personal time, you can't smoke. If they say you have to wear a uniform, you have to wear a uniform. If they say you have to drive a Ford, guess what, you have to drive a Ford. They may have a harder time finding employees, or they may find they have to pay employees more, but that is part of their decision making process... and part of your decision making process is whether you want to follow those policies, or find somewhere else to work.
> 
> I'm with several of the others. I wish they would test. I'd even pay for the test.


The INSURANCE COMPANIES - have the loudest voice in this " discussion. "


----------



## corniilius

SunchaserTampa said:


> The INSURANCE COMPANIES - have the loudest voice in this " discussion. "


 The insurance offered through Uber is ridiculous. If anything, the drivers should get a sweetheart of a deal, especially considering how much money is made. Instead, they have to come up with a $1000 deductible up front before anything gets done. Drivers should get the best policy Uber can negotiate on their behalf. Uber doesn't care though. That's why within the next six months, I'm outta there.


----------



## Max Weber

Uber will fight the drug testing requirement if it was implemented. Anything that shrinks the size of the driver fleet they will fight.


----------



## peteyvavs

I have worked in a few companies in the past that required a drug test, the problem with drug testing is that most drug users know how to circumvent the test and get hired anyway. 
Most Uber drivers that I know don't use drugs, but drink alcohol like fish when not driving which is a legal drug that is not screened for in drug testing.


----------



## UberCheese

Uber should drug test, but only in opioid crisis areas. 

Opioid crisis area residents believe in and vote for drug testing and poverty enforcement in other areas. Other areas must then vote for the same to be inflicted on opioid crisis "victims."


----------



## bsliv

UberCheese said:


> Uber should drug test, but only in opioid crisis areas.
> Opioid crisis area residents believe in and vote for drug testing and poverty enforcement in other areas. Other areas must then vote for the same to be inflicted on opioid crisis "victims."


Opioid addicts have medical and/or psychological problems. Compounding those problems with legal issues is a disservice for the addict and society. Attempting to reduce demand by restricting supply will fail. Prohibition hasn't, doesn't, and won't work. The black market as well as alternatives will feed the demand. Dealing in the black market is dangerous for sellers, buyers, enforcers, and society. The tighter the restrictions, the bigger the black market.


----------



## UberCheese

I see.

Opioid addicts as well as users of pure cocaine and heroine should be treated medically.

But what about crack addicts and users of synthetic drugs? Should they remain in the criminal system?



bsliv said:


> Opioid addicts have medical and/or psychological problems. Compounding those problems with legal issues is a disservice for the addict and society. Attempting to reduce demand by restricting supply will fail. Prohibition hasn't, doesn't, and won't work. The black market as well as alternatives will feed the demand. Dealing in the black market is dangerous for sellers, buyers, enforcers, and society. The tighter the restrictions, the bigger the black market.


----------



## bsliv

UberCheese said:


> I see.
> 
> Opioid addicts as well as users of pure cocaine and heroine should be treated medically.
> 
> But what about crack addicts and users of synthetic drugs? Should they remain in the criminal system?


NO! Prisons don't help. Get hit with a felony conviction and your life changes and not for the better. It can devastate families too. End America's war on its own citizens. End the crime. End the corruption. End the senseless killings by buyers, sellers and enforcers. The drug war is responsible for the militarization of domestic police. The drug war is responsible for the erosion of the Bill of Rights. The drug war has caused much more harm than it could possibly prevent. Feel good laws get votes, but often don't deliver on their promises.


----------



## UberCheese

Banning pills and plants is quite stupid.

Actually, much of western society does truly stupid things in order to monetize everything.

Why are we taught not to have food growing on highways? Why is ground water so bad? Why must we eat entire mammals instead of insects?

Nope, we grow anything that cant be eaten in the yard. We pay for rusty water delivery. We exterminate sources of highly available protein.

We also imprison people for social illnesses, because the feds pay the locals to do so. It is very sad.



bsliv said:


> NO! Prisons don't help. Get hit with a felony conviction and your life changes and not for the better. It can devastate families too. End America's war on its own citizens. End the crime. End the corruption. End the senseless killings by buyers, sellers and enforcers. The drug war is responsible for the militarization of domestic police. The drug war is responsible for the erosion of the Bill of Rights. The drug war has caused much more harm than it could possibly prevent. Feel good laws get votes, but often don't deliver on their promises.


----------



## avancurran

Spotscat said:


> Drug tests are a royal PITA, but I've seen them work.


Your example is NOT an example of pre-employment screening or random testing.

Nor does it provide any quantitative analysis of testing's effect on safety.

Your story is what we call an "anecdote" and they're of some value, but very low value when making policy decisions.


----------



## Spotscat

avancurran said:


> Your example is NOT an example of pre-employment screening or random testing.


Nor was it meant to. If you read the original post carefully, you'll notice there is nothing that limits the discussion to pre-employment and/or random testing only.



> Nor does it provide any quantitative analysis of testing's effect on safety.


I didn't know I was supposed to. But, since you asked...

Is the National Institute of Health sufficient?

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20088818

"Roadside studies indicate that 1-15% of drivers drive under the influence of one or more drugs of abuse. After drug use, drivers are more often culpable for an accident than non-users. Information on drugs and traffic safety comes from roadside studies, epidemiological research, experimental studies on driving-related skills, and on-the-road driving tests. Road-side studies show that drivers most frequently test positive for the use of alcohol and/or cannabis. These two drugs affect driving ability in a dose-dependent matter and result in poor vehicle control, especially when used in combination. Drivers on cocaine, ecstasy and amphetamine show no impairment on basic driving skills, but often overestimate their driving skills. In combination with impaired decision making, this increases risk taking during driving. Only few studies looked at the effects on driving of other drugs of abuse, such as ketamine, inhalants and anabolic steroids, but suggest a negative effect on driving performance. In conclusion, most drugs of abuse negatively affect driving ability, especially when used in combination with alcohol or another drug. It is of concern that a substantial number of drug users are not aware that their driving is impaired."



> Your story is what we call an "anecdote" and they're of some value, but very low value when making policy decisions.


Policy decisions are made by legislators or government officials. Since I'm neither, I don't make policy decisions, I just report on what I've witnessed. I've witnessed drivers fired for failing to pass pre-employment drug tests, drivers fired for failing to pass random drug tests, drivers fired for failing to pass reasonable suspicion drug tests, and drivers fired for failing to pass post-accident tests. I've heard stories of drivers failing to pass drug tests because of alcohol use, marijuana use, amphetamine use, barbiturate use, opioid use, cocaine use, and more. I've also seen drivers fired for refusing to submit to a drug or alcohol test, drivers fired for repeatedly not reporting for testing within the alloted time frame, and fired for attempting to falsify test samples with adulterated urine.

Not only are they "anecdotal", they're also vignettes of reality in the transportation industry in the 21st century.

You may not agree with drug testing, but like it or not... c'est la vie!


----------



## avancurran

I think just about everyone here has been discussing pre-employment or random drug testing. I haven't read anyone coming out arguing about whether drivers should be drug tested AFTER an accident.



Spotscat said:


> I didn't know I was supposed to. But, since you asked...
> 
> Is the National Institute of Health sufficient?
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
> 
> Policy decisions are made by legislators or government officials!


The data you referenced doesn't address pre-employment or random screening either, that's post-incident.

And you're confusing "policy" with "legislative policy". A private company (like uber) can have a policy that is not a legal requirement


----------



## Heema

Uber money won't even buy you drugs anyway


----------



## Retired Senior

This is what I think about drug testing.... too invasive, and somewhat useless. There are a lot of drugs, legal and illegal, that manifest observable effects within a 12 hour period, and after that have no affect on performance, yet still may be detected by specialized drug testing. People should be judged by the actual events (such as an accident) and not what they have in their gut.


----------



## bsliv

Retired Senior said:


> People should be judged by the actual events (such as an accident) and not what they have in their gut.


Exactly. If you shoot someone, it doesn't matter if you're high on pot, booze, smack or sober. Shooting someone is the crime. If you write a best selling novel, it doesn't matter how you did it (as long as you don't violate anyone's rights), the result is what counts.

Being in a moving motor vehicle is a dangerous activity, even if everyone on the road is sober. We've grown to accept the risk. A lack of sleep can be as dangerous as driving while impaired. Should drivers have nannies that monitor our sleep? How much freedom are we willing to sacrifice for some perceived safety?


----------



## Plato

The whole point of taking an Uber is to get home safely, so makes sense to me.


----------



## Retired Senior

Plato said:


> The whole point of taking an Uber is to get home safely, so makes sense to me.


No! The whole point of calling for an UBER driver is to get to your destination for as little as possible!


----------



## easteuropeboy

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


Bro you have no idea how many Uber drivers would fail drug test . The area we drive would be RED like red red


----------



## Plato

If I need an Uber at closing time, hopefully the Uber driver won't be more stoned than me.


----------



## UberLaLa

So obvious what UP members are Using...based on their replies. LOL!

Probably around half, simply based on the Vote.



Strange Fruit said:


> Then why have drug tests? They don't show if ur under the influence. That's just bigotry against people who enjoy other drugs than alcohol. Ur like "they should test for drugs, except for the drug that I say is ok"


_Use Much?_



bsliv said:


> Exactly. If you shoot someone, it doesn't matter if you're high on pot, booze, smack or sober. Shooting someone is the crime. If you write a best selling novel, it doesn't matter how you did it (as long as you don't violate anyone's rights), the result is what counts.
> 
> Being in a moving motor vehicle is a dangerous activity, even if everyone on the road is sober. We've grown to accept the risk. A lack of sleep can be as dangerous as driving while impaired. *Should drivers have nannies that monitor our sleep?* How much freedom are we willing to sacrifice for some perceived safety?


Lyft puts Driver App on Hold when driver has been online for too many hours...so, yes.



Retired Senior said:


> This is what I think about drug testing.... too invasive, and somewhat useless. There are a lot of drugs, legal and illegal, that manifest observable effects within a 12 hour period, and after that have no affect on performance, yet still may be detected by specialized drug testing. People should be judged by the actual events (such as an accident) and not what they have in their gut.


So, using illegal substances and being entrusted with the safety of others, is okay? How about airline pilots...okay with them being heroin or coke addicts, so long as it was 12 hours before they fly you across country?


----------



## bsliv

UberLaLa said:


> So obvious what UP members are Using...based on their replies. LOL!
> Probably around half, simply based on the Vote.
> _Use Much?_
> Lyft puts Driver App on Hold when driver has been online for too many hours...so, yes.
> So, using illegal substances and being entrusted with the safety of others, is okay? How about airline pilots...okay with them being heroin or coke addicts, so long as it was 12 hours before they fly you across country?


Unfounded assumptions and misguided logic is not a good way to present an opinion.

Lyft putting drivers on hold does not ensure the drive has an appropriate amount of sleep.

Using illegal substances is often safer than using legal substances. Legal is not always right. Illegal is not always wrong. Except to people who trust the untrustworthy law makers.

Pilots have been issued drugs to enhance their performance that are now illegal. Students have used the same drug to cram for exams. One drug that enhances physical and mental abilities. The same drug has been demonized. Abusing anything, including drugs, is bad. Misusing anything, including drugs, is probably bad. Using anything, responsibly, is perfectly fine.

If one is physically and mentally able to safely complete a job, great. If one is not able to safely complete a job, not so good. It doesn't matter if its due to drugs, disability, or just incompetence.


----------



## UberLaLa

bsliv said:


> Unfounded assumptions and misguided logic is not a good way to present an opinion.
> 
> Lyft putting drivers on hold does not ensure the drive has an appropriate amount of sleep.
> 
> Using illegal substances is often safer than using legal substances. Legal is not always right. Illegal is not always wrong. Except to people who trust the untrustworthy law makers.
> 
> Pilots have been issued drugs to enhance their performance that are now illegal. Students have used the same drug to cram for exams. One drug that enhances physical and mental abilities. The same drug has been demonized. Abusing anything, including drugs, is bad. Misusing anything, including drugs, is probably bad. Using anything, responsibly, is perfectly fine.
> 
> If one is physically and mentally able to safely complete a job, great. If one is not able to safely complete a job, not so good. It doesn't matter if its due to drugs, disability, or just incompetence.


So you would be comfortable with a drug addict pilot flying your flight?


----------



## TheSnoozer

UberLaLa said:


> So you would be comfortable with a drug addict flying your flight?


It would be quite the trip!!!


----------



## bsliv

UberLaLa said:


> So you would be comfortable with a drug addict pilot flying your flight?


That's a blanket statement that I can't make. What I can and did say is, "If one is physically and mentally able to safely complete a job, great."

I'm addicted to caffeine. I think another caffeine addict could do a safe job. I don't think a heroin addict could do a safe job. I could be wrong, tho. Perhaps the frequent bathroom breaks of the coffee drinker makes them unsafe.

If one is an addict, they tend to abuse a substance. Abuse leads to physical and mental issues. Physical and mental issues may make one incapable of performing ordinary operations. If there was a drug, legal or not, that accentuated a pilots awareness, reflexes, and decision making without any detrimental effects, I would encourage pilots to partake.


----------



## UberLaLa

bsliv said:


> That's a blanket statement that I can't make. What I can and did say is, "If one is physically and mentally able to safely complete a job, great."
> 
> I'm addicted to caffeine. I think another caffeine addict could do a safe job. I don't think a heroin addict could do a safe job. I could be wrong, tho. Perhaps the frequent bathroom breaks of the coffee drinker makes them unsafe.


That's fair.

Denzel Washington did a great film dealing with an alcoholic pilot (true story)~


----------



## Kembolicous

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


Yes. It would seem logical that the only person that would be against drug tests is a drug addict.


----------



## UberLaLa

bsliv said:


> NO! Prisons don't help. Get hit with a felony conviction and your life changes and not for the better. It can devastate families too. End America's war on its own citizens. End the crime. End the corruption. End the senseless killings by buyers, sellers and enforcers. The drug war is responsible for the militarization of domestic police. The drug war is responsible for the erosion of the Bill of Rights. The drug war has caused much more harm than it could possibly prevent. Feel good laws get votes, but often don't deliver on their promises.


But drug abuse predicates ALL of the above. If we had outbreaks of rapes and/or murders, things would get tough on that front as well. Don't blame the system, blame the criminals.


----------



## bsliv

UberLaLa said:


> But drug abuse predicates ALL of the above. If we had outbreaks of rapes and/or murders, things would get tough on that front as well. Don't blame the system, blame the criminals.


The system makes a crime out of a psychological problem. Addicts may need money to support their expensive habit. Their habit is expensive partly due to the black market recognizing the legal risks involved. Sellers in the black market don't want the market to be legal, they'd lose there income. And that income can be huge. Others see the huge income and want a piece. No one is immune from the potential corruption. Even those tasked with caging the entrepreneurs are susceptible to bribes or worse.

"Prohibition has not only failed in its promises but actually created additional serious and disturbing social problems throughout society. There is not less drunkenness in the Republic but more. There is not less crime, but more&#8230; . The cost of government is not smaller, but vastly greater. Respect for the law has not increased, but diminished." That was written in 1925. Not much has changed. History can teach us much.


----------



## UberLaLa

bsliv said:


> The system makes a crime out of a psychological problem. Addicts may need money to support their expensive habit. Their habit is expensive partly due to the black market recognizing the legal risks involved. Sellers in the black market don't want the market to be legal, they'd lose there income. And that income can be huge. Others see the huge income and want a piece. No one is immune from the potential corruption. Even those tasked with caging the entrepreneurs are susceptible to bribes or worse.
> 
> "Prohibition has not only failed in its promises but actually created additional serious and disturbing social problems throughout society. There is not less drunkenness in the Republic but more. There is not less crime, but more&#8230; . The cost of government is not smaller, but vastly greater. Respect for the law has not increased, but diminished." That was written in 1925. Not much has changed. History can teach us much.


What you just wrote can apply to child pornography and child trafficking as well. Should it be..?

God forbid any of us lose a loved one to a drunk or drugged driver...but trust that the tune would change at that moment.


----------



## bsliv

UberLaLa said:


> What you just wrote can apply to child pornography and child trafficking as well. Should it be..?
> God forbid any of us lose a loved one to a drunk or drugged driver...but trust that the tune would change at that moment.


Children do not have a full set of rights that adults should possess. We've deemed children don't have the ability to correctly make major decisions. We also provide them with additional protections. They would be victims, unable to consent or stop any activity. Children have to be protected. However, once we determine they are an adult, they should be free to choose the lifestyle they desire, and reap the rewards or suffer the ramifications of said lifestyle.

Losing a loved one in a traffic collision is a tragedy. But if the collision was 100% unavoidable, no one's fault, (hard to imagine, watch the movie) it shouldn't matter if anyone took their prescription, drank coffee, or shot heroin. If someone was at fault, it also shouldn't matter, but there should be consequences, based on their degree of fault, not level of a substance in their blood. Half a beer and I'm unfit to drive but my blood will say otherwise. An alcoholic may need a drink or two just to stabilize their body, avoiding withdrawls. If someone is weaving or failing to flow with traffic, they are unsafe, regardless of the cause.

Unsafe drivers, regardless of the cause, should be the issue. If our goal is to have safe travelling, each vehicle could have a dashcam that uploaded to a publicly accessible website and that data could be used as evidence. Imagine looking up a video based on their license plate number. Then marking that video as nondeleteable and to be used as evidence of a crime (unsafe driving). Report it to the authorities. No blood test needed. Unsafe is unsafe.


----------



## UberLaLa

bsliv said:


> Children do not have a full set of rights that adults should possess. We've deemed children don't have the ability to correctly make major decisions. We also provide them with additional protections. They would be victims, unable to consent or stop any activity. Children have to be protected. However, once we determine they are an adult, they should be free to choose the lifestyle they desire, and reap the rewards or suffer the ramifications of said lifestyle.
> 
> Losing a loved one in a traffic collision is a tragedy. But if the collision was 100% unavoidable, no one's fault, (hard to imagine, watch the movie) it shouldn't matter if anyone took their prescription, drank coffee, or shot heroin. If someone was at fault, it also shouldn't matter, but there should be consequences, based on their degree of fault, not level of a substance in their blood. Half a beer and I'm unfit to drive but my blood will say otherwise. An alcoholic may need a drink or two just to stabilize their body, avoiding withdrawls. If someone is weaving or failing to flow with traffic, they are unsafe, regardless of the cause.
> 
> Unsafe drivers, regardless of the cause, should be the issue. If our goal is to have safe travelling, each vehicle could have a dashcam that uploaded to a publicly accessible website and that data could be used as evidence. Imagine looking up a video based on their license plate number. Then marking that video as nondeleteable and to be used as evidence of a crime (unsafe driving). Report it to the authorities. No blood test needed. Unsafe is unsafe.


Children and innocent adults are killed by drivers _under the influence_ every day.


----------



## bobby747

they can drug test when they raise rates to $2 x a mile ..not at .90 cents a mile...


----------



## No.bs

Walmart drug tests?!?!?! God damn it!!!! There goes that application....


----------



## Elmo Burrito

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


Why don't you just live in a communist country. They have lots more of Orwellian freedom from responsibility, nanny state crap you might like.


----------



## Plato

Elmo Burrito said:


> Why don't you just live in a communist country. They have lots more of Orwellian freedom from responsibility, nanny state crap you might like.


----------



## bsliv

Elmo Burrito said:


> Why don't you just live in a communist country. They have lots more of Orwellian freedom from responsibility, nanny state crap you might like.


We had a presidential candidate who was an avowed socialist. Just 60 years ago, we had people forbidden work due to their associations with socialists/communists.


----------



## Butterfield

Please, look at the data -- how many accidents have happened from Drig-impaired drivers out of all the millions of rides? Almost zero. The evidence is already there, drug testing is not needed.


----------



## Mimid

Kembolicous said:


> Yes. It would seem logical that the only person that would be against drug tests is a drug addict.


I'm not a drug addict and I don't drink alcohol. I am against drug testing as a basis for employment or to be a contractor. As many times as I've personally been screwed over by drug addicts and alcoholics in workplaces with drug testing, it's obvious that it doesn't actually prevent people from abusing drugs and alcohol in the workplace. Most places of employment only do it so they can get lower rates on their insurance and benefits.


----------



## Plato

So what you're saying is we could get rid of that ridiculous $1000 deductible.


----------



## R.M.Ahmad

Yes, Uber should test each driver every 6 months to protect riders from drug junkies.


----------



## Shakur

Go ahead lol, it'll suck for all of you that abuse the junkie drugs though.......id rather my driver be high off weed than pissy drunk.


----------



## LogManNJ

PTUber said:


> I hope you're not serious! Why would you bring it up with PAX making them paranoid for basically no reason? The big difference with Walmart is they are all official employees so they can demand a drug test. We are not employees of Uber.


Technically we are, we are contractors for Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Shakur

I got 5 on it


----------



## PTUber

LogManNJ said:


> Technically we are, we are contractors for Uber/Lyft.


Technically we are not. The very meaning of Independent Contractor by law means we are not employees. Yes we work for Uber/Lyft but rules for IC and employees are completely different.


----------



## Plato

Shakur said:


> I got 5 on it


Baby let's go half on a sack...


----------



## Placebo17

Most likely if you're an alcoholic or a heavy drug user, you won't have a clean driving record. That's my logic. Of course there will be some outliers but even if you test for drugs, there will be drug users that will pass the drug test. Nothing is absolute. 

If some of you are really really really concerned about the issue, take a drug test every month or even every week and post the results for your passengers to see. It'll make YOU feel safer.


----------



## Uberingdude

If I was asked to pee in a cup, I would say "from here?"


----------



## Dhus

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


Hell yeah! feel free to drug test yourself and paste it to the seat so all your pax's can see. why not, your self employed. If you cause an accident and they find out your under the influence your driving career is finished! do what you feel is best.


----------



## LogManNJ

PTUber said:


> Technically we are not. The very meaning of Independent Contractor by law means we are not employees. Yes we work for Uber/Lyft but rules for IC and employees are completely different.


I know!!


----------



## goneubering

I'm starting to think UP should drug test.


----------



## bsliv

goneubering said:


> I'm starting to think UP should drug test.


Are you kidding? Testing drivers would eliminate some drivers. Testing posters would eliminate nearly everyone.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich

I have a class A CDL. In order to be able to drive a semi truck or passenger vehicle with air brakes legally, I have to attain a medical card. That means I have to take a federally mandated DOT physical every 2 years. Drivers with diabetes have to take a physical every year. Drug testing is part of the physical. Not only do they make me pee in a cup, they also shave my leg for a hair sample. If I can't pass the physical, my CDL is nothing more than a piece of plastic in my wallet. Everyone that drives commercially has to take this physical; company drivers, owner operators ( private contractors), and lease drivers.

As I see it, if you're going to be transporting passengers, then you should be subject to the same type of screening that everyone else that drives human beings for a living goes through.

I've had pax tell me about getting drivers that reeked of pot and booze, running red lights, drivers looking like they're about to pass out, drivers with needle marks on their arms...

I think a DOT physical with a drug test would actually improve ride sharing and take problematic drivers off the road.


----------



## K-pax

I think that there should be draconian crackdowns on people driving under the influence. I also think that there should not be mandatory drug tests for anyone under any circumstances while they are not operating motor vehicles or heavy machinery. Mandatory drug testing is a relic from an idiotic past, where the public could be frightened witless by the devil's lettuce being consumed by someone somewhere. An increasing number of states have fully legal, government taxed and regulated marijuana. It can be purchased by anyone of age with a valid ID at a marijuana store, just like someone going into a liquor store. If anything, the pendulum is swinging in the other direction on that issue.


----------



## roadman

Uber will only drug test if James River Insurance offers them a premium credit reduction that exceeds the cost of administering the drug testing program. 

Should drivers be drug tested? Probably not a bad idea.


----------



## Hhggh

R.M.Ahmad said:


> Yes, Uber should test each driver every 6 months to protect riders from drug junkies.


 Lol uber really needs to protect everyone from this 4.95 drug junkie. Drunk pax are the worst of all the drug addicts and this would do literally nothing to fix that.



Spotscat said:


> We had a driver that was constantly causing problems - late for pickups, late for deliveries, and when he'd make a delivery he would vanish for a day or two. Couldn't get a hold of him on the Qualcomm, wouldn't answer his cell phone, completely off the radar.
> 
> The company makes the decision to route him to the nearest terminal for counseling about his performance, and he gets a load going from Denver back east. He's supposed to stop in Kansas City for counseling then go on and make the delivery.
> 
> He picks up the load, drives all night, and shows up at KCMO bright and early in the morning. But when he goes in the office, he seems a little off - a little too animated, not steady on his feet, and reeks of cinnamon mouthwash. So, they give him a Breathalyzer test under the provisions of "reasonable suspicion".
> 
> He blows a .248 because he's a functioning alcoholic. BAC for CDL holders is .04 - this cat is 6 times above the limit, and driving a 40 ton semi-truck and trailer unit.
> 
> Needless to say, he is immediately suspended. The company cut him a break and let him be admitted to a treatment center, and upon completion he could return to work - subject to random tests monthly for the next two years.
> 
> Drug tests are a royal PITA, but I've seen them work.


Most people are totally in support of using tests this way, after having a reason to be suspicious and testing for something that's currently inhibiting a driver, not testing for what he was doing on his day off. This isn't usually how they are used.


----------



## Too Many Miles

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


In California, the PUC requires livery drivers to be tested, but they don't do the same with ride sharing, just like the fingerprinting.
The real reason for that is Lobbying, which really creates unfair competition.


----------



## LA_Native

Why drug test someone if there's no valid reason? It's just a case of people wanting to intrude and impose their values on others. Nay.


----------



## Plato

Maybe testing after an accident?


----------



## MsKK

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


Uber does poor background checks, a lot of Uber drivers couldn't pass Lyft's background check. But, to answer your question No I don't think Uber drug testing. Question for you: Why would you bring that discussion to you passenger?


----------



## corniilius

MsKK said:


> Uber does poor background checks, a lot of Uber drivers couldn't pass Lyft's background check. But, to answer your question No I don't think Uber drug testing. Question for you: Why would you bring that discussion to you passenger?


They brought it up and I ran with it.


----------



## Saltyoldman

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


They should definitely drug test the riders yes


----------



## bsliv

Saltyoldman said:


> They should definitely drug test the riders yes


You got it wrong. Its about drivers testing drugs.


----------



## Saltyoldman

bsliv said:


> You got it wrong. Its about drivers testing drugs.


Oh sampling, I got it


----------



## R James

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


I suspect Walmart primarily drug tests employees because they don't want employees stealing from them. I don't think it is for the customer's benefit!


----------



## Kitcat_007

Strange Fruit said:


> Alcohol is a drug. I hope none of u drug test enthusiasts think it's ok to drink alcohol while being an Uber driver. Cuz that would be hypocrisy.


Nobody gets hooked on just 1 drink of alcohol. I have SEVERAL relatives who lived to be 90 and 100 yrs old, all who walked on their own until they died, and they were SOCIAL or OCCASIONAL users of ALCOHOL. As a matter of fact, my grandfather died at age 92, he did NOT have dementia or alzheimers, and he walked on his own until age 92 and he was a "functioning" alcoholic until after age 65 when he retired from his job.

How many cocaine, heroin junkies, and tweakers do you KNOW that LIVE to see their 80th, 90th or 100th BIRTHDAY, AND WHO DO NOT HAVE DEMENTIA, ALZHEIMERS, AND WALK ON THEIR OWN???!!!

I will NOT hold my breath waiting for you TO LIE ! @!%* ALL YOU JUNKIES ! You are a TOTAL WASTE OF TIME AND SPACE !!!



Strange Fruit said:


> Alcohol is a drug. I hope none of u drug test enthusiasts think it's ok to drink alcohol while being an Uber driver. Cuz that would be hypocrisy.


Aspirin is also a DRUG that can cause side effects. Alcohol is DRUG that does STEAL your life the FIRST time you consume it. TROLL.



Strange Fruit said:


> I wish the median IQ were higher than it is. There's too many people who don't just go along with what power wants cuz they're afraid to cause trouble, but who actually cheerlead for it like UberUberman, like they just aren't bright enough to see what's wrong with what they're supporting.
> And yet another who named their self Uber-something.


IQ ??? You are serious here? How can you dare mention IQ levels and MENTAL IMPAIRMENT in the same sentence??? I assume you WANT your surgeon to smoke a joint just before he operates ON YOU ???!!!

The mind of a drug addict is so impaired you ASSUME EVERYONE has fried egg brains like you.


----------



## corniilius

Wow, this is from 6 months ago. Slow night?


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Kitcat_007 said:


> Aspirin is also a DRUG that can cause side effects. Alcohol is DRUG that does STEAL your life the FIRST time you consume it. TROLL.
> 
> IQ ??? You are serious here? How can you dare mention IQ levels and MENTAL IMPAIRMENT in the same sentence??? I assume you WANT your surgeon to smoke a joint just before he operates ON YOU ???!!!
> 
> The mind of a drug addict is so impaired you ASSUME EVERYONE has fried egg brains like you.


says the person with no drug experience. if you had something to compare too (by experience perhaps).

Just on the simple fact that you DARED to use such a ridiculous example

what does driving a avg newer model car (Automatic transmission of course), on wide U.S. roads (for the most part), even say after having smoked a joint (an hour before for instance, assuming the driver is that bold.) compare? how does operating a car reasonably in avg conditions compare to a surgeon who has to perform a very precise procedure involving delicate vessels, nerves, functions and timing.

Dont Doctors have ethics that they must operate under (although we have seen otherwise), with professional licensing, schooling, training, internship, etc etc etc. (not that any of those one things makes a surgeon a good surgeon or good human for that matter, or good at their job necessarily).

I just want to make sure we are both on the same planet. Honestly in my book A fried brain and a healthy ignorant brain are no different in many aspects. Just because you dont do drugs doesnt automatically make you smarter or the authority in anything. glad to hear your opinion though, and welcome to UP.net( some of the nicest folks you will ever meet......... ).


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Personally i think they should do a follicle test on hiring, random testing, and tests following any reported accident.

And if you refuse a random test you get a new follicle test to get reactivated.

if you refuse after an accident you get canned on the spot.


Well hows does uber do random testing you ask?

Call up fares to an empty parking lot and have a porto-crapper there. "Fill the cup or you get deactivated... here's $5.00 for the trickery"


----------



## bobby747

I am old and don't care but if they tested all the drivers. They would lose 50 % of drivers . All jacked up on 5 hour energy .the rates would have to $2.25 A mile


----------



## SaintCl89

Asking pax how they feel about drug testing drivers is useless as half the people that get in my car stink of weed. 
Drivers should not drink alcohol or smoke weed prior to operating a motor vehicle as both are mind altering substances (yes it is, and if it wasn’t you wouldn’t smoke it) and should be tested as it is deemed necessary by law enforcement.


----------



## lesh11

Kitcat_007 said:


> I wish the median IQ were higher than it is


The average IQ will always be 100. That's what the scale is based on.


----------



## bsliv

Can you believe half of the population is dumber than the average person?

What would the purpose of drug testing be? Offer a perceived safety advantage over the competition? Eliminate a large percentage of drivers? Instill fear of losing their job among drivers? Enriching the drug testers? Lowering the income of drivers? 

I'm physically addicted to a mind altering drug. Would I have to give up coffee and Pepsi in order to continue driving? Caffeine can make one more prone to road rage. It can make one distracted by making the driver look for rest stops. It can make one look for their next fix.


----------



## Rakos

bsliv said:


> Can you believe half of the population is dumber than the average person?
> 
> What would the purpose of drug testing be? Offer a perceived safety advantage over the competition? Eliminate a large percentage of drivers? Instill fear of losing their job among drivers? Enriching the drug testers? Lowering the income of drivers?
> 
> I'm physically addicted to a mind altering drug. Would I have to give up coffee and Pepsi in order to continue driving? Caffeine can make one more prone to road rage. It can make one distracted by making the driver look for rest stops. It can make one look for their next fix.


Well said...no bs there...8>)

You know if the other monkeys...

Don't act all crazy...

And they can handle their poisons...

It's not a problem...

In the old days those that didn't play well together...

Were housed in an institution...

Seems they don't do that as much now...

Each person has a Personal responsibility...

to act "normal"...or at least "civil"...

in shared social settings...8>O

We need it to be a bit more...

Like the good old days...

in some ways...8>)

Rakos


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


I'm okay with that, ONLY IF, PAX making false accusations are BANNED from service FOR LIFE! And I need some form verification of this, none of this 'their privacy' BS while they are free to slander drivers.

That also means that signing up to be a PAX will REQUIRE A GOVERNMENT ISSUED PHOTO ID. That way, someone banned for LIFE, will really be BANNED FOR LIFE.

This will also solve under-age problems. Also I need real name and photo OF EVERY PAX. Also will weed out the trash that like to make false accusations against drivers.

In other words, I'm willing to give up some of my privacy IF AND ONLY IF it's a reciprocal arrangement. Otherwise, no. What the F for?


----------



## Rakos

My friend Ben says...
*

Benjamin Franklin* once said: "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a *little*temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety...

The historical quote of the day...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Blatherskite

If Uber doesn't do drug testing, how are we to verify the quality of the stuff they've been dosing us?


----------



## Rakos

Blatherskite said:


> If Uber doesn't do drug testing, how are we to verify the quality of the stuff they've been dosing us?


Bingo...!!!


----------



## Metraka

Hey kiddies want some raimbow papers


----------



## Fishchris

I voted yes, but just to make one thing perfectly clear...
Neither Uber, or any other companies should be allowed to test for anything which is "legal" to do in that state.... 

Read: pot in CA !!! 

I'm not sure if other companies are still testing for pot, but it seems like that would be a violation of personal rights to me.....


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Fishchris said:


> I'm not sure if other companies are still testing for pot, but it seems like that would be a violation of personal rights to me.....


Companies can certainly have behavior codes for their employees, even if something legal , the company might consider it too much of a legal hazard for them. Or they can just be offended.

A number of companies won't hire cigarette smokers, that dates from Henry Ford who was a big anti-tobacco activist. Other employers refuse to accept other kinds of behavior for good reasons, or reasons that only make sense to them. Its still a free country, I can't see this as a problem.


----------



## Rakos

I_Like_Spam said:


> Companies can certainly have behavior codes for their employees, even if something legal , the company might consider it too much of a legal hazard for them. Or they can just be offended.
> 
> A number of companies won't hire cigarette smokers, that dates from Henry Ford who was a big anti-tobacco activist. Other employers refuse to accept other kinds of behavior for good reasons, or reasons that only make sense to them. Its still a free country, I can't see this as a problem.


Just thinking...

Could this be why...

You like spam so much...

Oh that's right...

you like the meat product...8>O

Companies only have the *right...
*
To what you *do*...

While you are on the *job*...

When they can *test*...

within this constraint...

Then it should be allowed...

The problem comes from...

The innacurate untimely testing results...

What I did a week or more ago..

Thats *MY MONKEY BUSINESS*...!!!

It's a bonafide invasion of *MY* privacy...!

What medicines I may or may not use 8>O

butt...I could be wrong...

*NOT*...!

Rakos








PS. Sorry my friends...I feel very strong about this...freedom should not be infringed for anyone...!


----------



## Tiendesmendez

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


To ensure faith in a safe ride for passengers, yes Uber should random test drivers. Do you want a reliable source of income ? Do you want passengers who truely feel safe and never have a doubt that the driver is under the influence? We are appreciated by so many passengers from different backrounds for providing safe passage home or wherever. Random testing ensures that Uber is serious about providing a safe reliable ride thus ensuring a drivers source of income is secure. I am thinking of taking a defensive driving course to learn how I can drive better to pick up and drive better to destination. Maybe that is the next requirement to instill faith in passenger safety.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Tiendesmendez said:


> To ensure faith in a safe ride for passengers, yes Uber should random test drivers. Do you want a reliable source of income ? Do you want passengers who truely feel safe and never have a doubt that the driver is under the influence?


Random drug tests do nothing of the sort. A friend of mine made it through the halfway house experience selling his clean urine to guys that were getting loaded.

Why not roaming cars of Uber Drug Enforcers, pulling over guys that have the app on, giving drug tests, shaking down the vehicles, and giving the partners a body cavity search ?


----------



## Tiendesmendez

But it will unstill faith in passengers. Thinking a driver is randomly dropped will keep passengers happy.


----------



## Rakos

Tiendesmendez said:


> But it will unstill faith in passengers. Thinking a driver is randomly dropped will keep passengers happy.


So u want to volunteer to be 1st...?


----------



## Steubie

I heard they drug test Uber drivers in Mexico


----------



## SuzeCB

Uber has no right to drug test its drivers because the drivers are not employees. They have no right to demand it for themselves.

Now, if a particular market has a law that requires TNC drivers to be drug tested, that's different. But that's the gov't requiring it, not Uber, per se.


----------



## Rakos

Steubie said:


> I heard they drug test Uber drivers in Mexico


That's so they are on the right drugs...8>O


----------



## Ignatz

52% of drivers agree to drug testing
100% of public agree


----------



## TPAMB

Looks like 1/2 those who took the pole won’t pass a drug test. Sad!


----------



## BigBadJohn

Start with Rohit


----------



## theMezz

only of they pay us $250 plus the expense of the drug test


----------



## Ignatz

theMezz said:


> only of they pay us $250 plus the expense of the drug test


So, you're OK with a loved one being driven by a Stoned driver or sharing the road with a Stoned driver ✔

How about: No $250 and automatic deactivation for positive test results OR refusing to be tested. 
You know, like the rest of the world's corporations.

Driver earnings will double once the stoners are cut out and deactivate ✔
Less drivers means more ? for those Not Self Medicating.
Sort of like a reward


----------



## NauticalWheeler

What business is it of Uber or pax what I do in my free time?


----------



## ZenUber

Should have:

Drug test. Driving test. IQ test


----------



## UberLaLa

NauticalWheeler said:


> What business is it of Uber or pax what I do in my free time?


If it's robbing banks, raping, domestic abuse, or doing illegal drugs...it's everyone's business. In California weed is legal, but not for Commercial drivers to have any in their urine at random testing. Law & Order is the Law.


----------



## VanGuy

My preference would be drug tests available upon request. IE, I get a false accusation, I can choose to go to a GLH and get a drug test done on the spot to prove my innocence and have the pax deactivated.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Systemspoet said:


> Pax1: "Hey remember when Uber used to have a ton of drivers and the prices kept dropping all the time?"
> 
> Pax2: "Yeah, now there's no cars on the road and we have to wait ten minutes for a ride and it's way more expensive."
> 
> Pax1: "@@@@ this I'm taking Lyft."
> 
> That's why Uber doesn't drug test.


They absolve themselves of responsibility for anything/everything they can
That's another reason we are contractors
I personally was really surprised there wasnt a test before transporting passengers 
With weed becoming legal in many places drug tests seem to maybe be a somewhat grey area now..


----------



## NauticalWheeler

UberLaLa said:


> If it's robbing banks, raping, domestic abuse, or doing illegal drugs...it's everyone's business. In California weed is legal, but not for Commercial drivers to have any in their urine at random testing. Law & Order is the Law.


Does a drug test show whether drugs were consumed somewhere where it's fully within the law?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

VanGuy said:


> My preference would be drug tests available upon request. IE, I get a false accusation, I can choose to go to a GLH and get a drug test done on the spot to prove my innocence and have the pax deactivated.


Yea and before the accusation is made the pax is told if the outcome is negative they are booted..


----------



## UberLaLa

NauticalWheeler said:


> Does a drug test show whether drugs were consumed somewhere where it's fully within the law?


Weed is still illegal Nationally. ?


----------



## NauticalWheeler

UberLaLa said:


> Weed is still illegal Nationally. ?


Oh my goodness, I guess travel to other sovereign nations where it isn't hasn't crossed your mind. Show me a drug test that can determine that. ?

I'm still waiting. I am at least as patient as this guy...


----------



## kingcorey321

uber is to cheap to pay for it . so what will happen after you earn 150 dollars in rides it will pay for that drug test then you will start earning money. what about weed ? its legal in a lot of states will this be in violation ? here in michigan i did a drug test about 4 years ago . i wrote on the test my card # and doctors name . its a prescribed drug its legal for me to take it . i did not pass the test but i did get the job weed was in the system but again its legal prescribed so if a person was to be declined it could be a lawsuit except for federal jobs .
you would not have many drivers after this drug test


----------



## VanGuy

kingcorey321 said:


> uber is to cheap to pay for it . so what will happen after you earn 150 dollars in rides it will pay for that drug test then you will start earning money. what about weed ? its legal in a lot of states will this be in violation ? here in michigan i did a drug test about 4 years ago . i wrote on the test my card # and doctors name . its a prescribed drug its legal for me to take it . i did not pass the test but i did get the job weed was in the system but again its legal prescribed so if a person was to be declined it could be a lawsuit except for federal jobs .
> you would not have many drivers after this drug test


Another reason for testing on demand. If it's not currently in your system then it doesn't affect your driving. If it was at some point in your system but not currently and it's legal where you are, that shouldn't be a fail in my opinion.


----------



## tohunt4me

Rakos said:


> My friend Ben says...
> *
> 
> Benjamin Franklin* once said: "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a *little*temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety...
> 
> The historical quote of the day...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 218880


Ben Franklin was a Radical Hemp farmer who started a Revolution using his free press !

A " Real" American !

N.S.A. would have planted child porn on his computer and jailed him so he would not become a Martyr in present times.

Its taken over 200 years for Government to ""Restore Order" . . .


----------



## UberLaLa

NauticalWheeler said:


> Oh my goodness, I guess travel to other sovereign nations where it isn't hasn't crossed your mind. Show me a drug test that can determine that. ?
> 
> I'm still waiting. I am at least as patient as this guy...
> View attachment 347148


DOT (Department of Transportation) is a Federal Authority. If they mandate testing of all 'For Hire' drivers, doesn't matter what individual state requires. In the case of California, the CPUC requires random drug testing of it's TCP drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberLaLa said:


> DOT (Department of Transportation) is a Federal Authority. If they mandate testing of all 'For Hire' drivers, doesn't matter what individual state requires. In the case of California, the CPUC requires random drug testing of it's TCP drivers.


Used to pee in a cup with a mirror on 1 side and a guy in a lab coat on the other side.

Good ole D.O.T. DRUG TESTS OFFSHORE !

Hair samples go back for months.



ZenUber said:


> Should have:
> 
> Drug test. Driving test. IQ test


Surge would be TREMENDOUS !



NauticalWheeler said:


> Oh my goodness, I guess travel to other sovereign nations where it isn't hasn't crossed your mind. Show me a drug test that can determine that. ?
> 
> I'm still waiting. I am at least as patient as this guy...
> View attachment 347148


COCAINE IS LEGAL & $10.00 A GRAM in Caracas Venezuela.
Damn beer is $14.00 a case though.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

UberLaLa said:


> DOT (Department of Transportation) is a Federal Authority. If they mandate testing of all 'For Hire' drivers, doesn't matter what individual state requires. In the case of California, the CPUC requires random drug testing of it's TCP drivers.


Cite a federal statute or a DOT rule or regulation that explicitly states that I cannot smoke a doob during my culturally enlightening trip to Amsterdam because I am a rideshare driver.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


Uber pays nothing and has nearly zero standards

Tell the pax if they pay 20% more than we can talk about drug tests

****ing unbelievable people want the world for nothing


----------



## O-Side Uber

NO!!!!!


----------



## CZ75

Reminds me of when I worked for Papa Johns. Half the people there smoked weed and the GM knew it. If they actually drug tested then the store would be out of business. I imagine that's one of the few strengths of Uber: people that might get fired for no good reason other than THC being present in their blood system can still make a few $. In all honesty there's no good reason to drug test a Wal-Mart employee or anyone in these lower-end jobs. You can make a sound case for drug screening in air traffic control positions and in the healthcare industry by comparison. But Uber? Only if we're to be employees.


----------



## Mkang14

ZenUber said:


> Should have:
> 
> Drug test. Driving test. IQ test


That would knock 95% off the platform

Almost 50/50.. some people have secrets ?..


----------



## SFOspeedracer

We should drug test Uber


----------



## Chorch

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> You're not an employee. They can't mandate this, and who is going to pay for this? Who even says drugs affect someones driving?


What?


----------



## Ssgcraig

NauticalWheeler said:


> Does a drug test show whether drugs were consumed somewhere where it's fully within the law?


Drivers can't have THC in their urine. Too bad if your state legalized it.


----------



## Alabama Lou

Not sure what drug testing would do. Most legal doctor prescribed drugs are worse than a lot of street drugs. Testing wont pick up on the driver that stops for the 3 Martini lunch either. Another waste of time idea!


----------



## NauticalWheeler

NauticalWheeler said:


> Cite a federal statute or a DOT rule or regulation that explicitly states that I cannot smoke a





Ssgcraig said:


> Drivers can't have THC in their urine. Too bad if your state legalized it.


Lol, you can state things like that all you want. Cite to some (any) authority.


----------



## Roadmasta

As long as they tell me way ahead of time it's ok.


----------



## tohunt4me

SFOspeedracer said:


> We should drug test Uber


Corporate is all on COCAINE !


----------



## UberLaLa

NauticalWheeler said:


> Cite a federal statute or a DOT rule or regulation that explicitly states that I cannot smoke a doob during my culturally enlightening trip to Amsterdam because I am a rideshare driver.


You absolutely can, obviously. And you can do same in the USofA. But if it shows up on a drug test (probably 3 day window) a Commercial driver will lose privilege of driving people around for pay.



NauticalWheeler said:


> Lol, you can state things like that all you want. Cite to some (any) authority.


The sell and use of THC is legal in the state of California. That does not change the governing authority's testing & position on driver use of such: https://aadrugtesting.com/puc/puc-testing-guidelines/



Alabama Lou said:


> Not sure what drug testing would do. Most legal doctor prescribed drugs are worse than a lot of street drugs. Testing wont pick up on the driver that stops for the 3 Martini lunch either. Another waste of time idea!


Actually, if any of those you listed are found in the blood of a driver pulled over at a road side sobriety check, they go to jail.


----------



## CZ75

SFOspeedracer said:


> We should drug test Uber


And everyone in congress!


----------



## ZenUber

NauticalWheeler said:


> Cite a federal statute or a DOT rule or regulation that explicitly states that I cannot smoke a doob during my culturally enlightening trip to Amsterdam because I am a rideshare driver.


 It wouldn't be a law or regulation. It would be an Uber rule.



SFOspeedracer said:


> We should drug test Uber


 Better yet, an IQ test.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

UberLaLa said:


> The sell and use of THC is legal in the state of California. That does not change the governing authority's testing & position


Well I asked for FEDERAL statutes or rules/regulations, but since you sent a link to CA statutes, we can take a look.

The drug testing requirements you posted a link to apply to what CA calls PSC's (Passenger Stage Corporations) and TCP's (Charter Party Carriers). The CA Public Utilities Comm. considers rideshare companies to be in a different category called TNC's (Transportation Network Companies).

A look at the CPUC's on words show that, while they do have a zero-tolerance policy on driver substance use, it involves immediate suspension of the driver upon receipt of a rider complaint, but, even then makes no mention of drug testing TNC drivers.



















NauticalWheeler said:


> Well I asked for FEDERAL statutes or rules/regulations, but since you sent a link to CA statutes, we can take a look.
> 
> The drug testing requirements you posted a link to apply to what CA calls PSC's (Passenger Stage Corporations) and TCP's (Charter Party Carriers). The CA Public Utilities Comm. considers rideshare companies to be in a different category called TNC's (Transportation Network Companies).
> 
> A look at the CPUC's on words show that, while they do have a zero-tolerance policy on driver substance use, it involves immediate suspension of the driver upon receipt of a rider complaint, but, even then makes no mention of drug testing TNC drivers.


Oh, and come at me, bro.



ZenUber said:


> It wouldn't be a law or regulation. It would be an Uber rule.
> 
> 
> Better yet, an IQ test.


Don't quote me out of context, fool. My statement was a direct response to something someone else said.


----------



## UberLaLa

NauticalWheeler said:


> Well I asked for FEDERAL statutes or rules/regulations, but since you sent a link to CA statutes, we can take a look.
> 
> The drug testing requirements you posted a link to apply to what CA calls PSC's (Passenger Stage Corporations) and TCP's (Charter Party Carriers). The CA Public Utilities Comm. considers rideshare companies to be in a different category called TNC's (Transportation Network Companies).
> 
> A look at the CPUC's on words show that, while they do have a zero-tolerance policy on driver substance use, it involves immediate suspension of the driver upon receipt of a rider complaint, but, even then makes no mention of drug testing TNC drivers.
> 
> View attachment 347181
> View attachment 347182
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and come at me, bro.
> 
> 
> Don't quote me out of context, fool. My statement was a direct response to something someone else said.


Well, since I am a TCP driver on the Uber platform, all that definitely applies to me, and a good number of other drivers on here. E.g. TLC drivers in NYC.

I don't partake in THC, so no need for me to read extensively, however, since you very well might, have at:

https://www.transportation.gov/sites/dot.dev/files/docs/ODAPC EmployeeHandbook En.pdf
This is why Elon Musk was removed as CEO of SpaceX for a couple of puffs on the Joe Rogan show, in California where that is legal! SpaceX is governed by the (FAA) *Federal* Aviation Commission ?


----------



## tohunt4me

CZ75 said:


> And everyone in congress!


Some in Congress are just brain dead.


----------



## Ssgcraig

NauticalWheeler said:


> Lol, you can state things like that all you want. Cite to some (any) authority.


Your employer


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

CZ75 said:


> Reminds me of when I worked for Papa Johns. Half the people there smoked weed and the GM knew it. If they actually drug tested then the store would be out of business. I imagine that's one of the few strengths of Uber: people that might get fired for no good reason other than THC being present in their blood system can still make a few $. In all honesty there's no good reason to drug test a Wal-Mart employee or anyone in these lower-end jobs. You can make a sound case for drug screening in air traffic control positions and in the healthcare industry by comparison. But Uber? Only if we're to be employees.


Pay those delivery drivers 70k a year and you'll have the most badass force of delivery drivers on the planet

Competence is not by any means a given

In this world you have to pay a premium for it


----------



## ZenUber

NauticalWheeler said:


> Well I asked for FEDERAL statutes or rules/regulations, but since you sent a link to CA statutes, we can take a look.
> 
> The drug testing requirements you posted a link to apply to what CA calls PSC's (Passenger Stage Corporations) and TCP's (Charter Party Carriers). The CA Public Utilities Comm. considers rideshare companies to be in a different category called TNC's (Transportation Network Companies).
> 
> A look at the CPUC's on words show that, while they do have a zero-tolerance policy on driver substance use, it involves immediate suspension of the driver upon receipt of a rider complaint, but, even then makes no mention of drug testing TNC drivers.
> 
> View attachment 347181
> View attachment 347182
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and come at me, bro.
> 
> 
> Don't quote me out of context, fool. My statement was a direct response to something someone else said.


No need to be rude, is there?


----------



## Ssgcraig

Drug testing costs money, Uber is not going to invest in testing. It would thin the heard too much and cost a shit ton of money. 

I would love it if they tested, but I don't think it will happen.


----------



## UberBastid

Ssgcraig said:


> Your employer


And, when I'm driving a car for Uber ... who IS my employer?

***********

Do you drink alcohol? Enjoy a cold beer on a Sunday while watching your favorite game?
Drink a couple fingers of 12 yr old scotch after a satisfying meal?

WHAT IF there was a test that could be given, quickly and cheaply, that could tell that you had that drink two days ago -- and WHAT IF there was a law that said you couldn't operate a car if you consumed alcohol within the last two days. Would that be ok with you? Would you feel safer? How many people would lose their freedom, jobs and family for a conviction like that?

WELL, that is the way marijuana testing is. If you smoked a week ago then you test positive today - you lose your job?

I smoke every day. At night, in my favorite chair with my feet up, I burn a bowl and have a two ounce drink. An hour later mom wakes me up and says "come on, lets go to bed". I have pain that I treat; and MJ allows me to rest at night - without using narcotics. But, if I get tested tomorrow I will test dirty. Not for the drink I had, nope, for the devils lettuce.

I take the chance because I don't want to do narcotics. I don't use the dangerous drugs that my doctor tries to push on me ... any more.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

ZenUber said:


> No need to be rude, is there?


I have not yet begun to project my anger onto you.


----------



## ZenUber

I must have made a fool out of one of your friends, I take it.


----------



## UberLaLa

Ssgcraig said:


> Drug testing costs money, Uber is not going to invest in testing. It would thin the heard too much and cost a shit ton of money.
> 
> I would love it if they tested, but I don't think it will happen.


Always driver's responsibility and expense, if and when required.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberLaLa said:


> Always driver's responsibility and expense, if and when required.


A UNION would add a small " testing fee" to each Ride !

To be used to clear up FALSE ACCUSATIONS !


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

UberLaLa said:


> Always driver's responsibility and expense, if and when required.


I don't know about you - but my guy made me take a drug test for some company when I started



tohunt4me said:


> A UNION would add a small " testing fee" to each Ride !
> 
> To be used to clear up FALSE ACCUSATIONS !


Oh no no

A union would force Uber to change the burden of proof

Right now the driver has to somehow disprove a false accusation 
They would change that to - you would have to prove the driver was intoxicated

Innocent until proven guilty

Their system right now is horseshit tbh 
They just automatically turn you off for 24 hours or whatever


----------



## tohunt4me

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I don't know about you - but my guy made me take a drug test for some company when I started
> 
> 
> Oh no no
> 
> A union would force Uber to change the burden of proof
> 
> Right now the driver has to somehow disprove a false accusation
> They would change that to - you would have to prove the driver was intoxicated
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty
> 
> Their system right now is horseshit tbh
> They just automatically turn you off for 24 hours or whatever


A UNION could provide availability of testing non profit 24/7


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

tohunt4me said:


> A UNION could provide availability of testing non profit 24/7


Or course but they would also make it so you would have to fail that test before Uber deactivates u for any amount of time


----------



## NotanEmployee

corniilius said:


> Driving under the influence puts people in danger. Uber should drug test to safeguard against it. Did I dumb it down enough for you or do you need me to draw you a picture?


The ONLY thing that can accurately be tested for under the influence is alcohol. they can determine exactly how much is in your system right now. the rest just prove you have used it in the last 3 days, 5 days, 7 days 30 days....that is not proof of being impaired. im sure if they did the 3 day alcohol test on people then we would hear the same crying that you had 1 glass of wine at dinner 2 nights ago and it shouldnt matter. and yes, that test exists! its the same type of test they use for other substances. it tests metabolites leftover.....not the actual amount of drug in your system.

after reading pages and pages of those worried about "under the influence" discussions and drug testing which doesnt detect "under the influence" except for alcohol...its obsurd.

only way to TRY to ensure clean and sober drivers is for DOT to institute permit for all driving positions and enforce a zero tolerance. then it has nothing to do with under the influence. it still wont stop people from using after the clean test but if theres a complaint or accident there would be an automatic test. positive and you lose your job/permit to drive professionally. has nothing to do with under the influence but the zero tolerance policy.


----------



## UberLaLa

https://www.losangelesduiattorney.com/news/police-find-new-ways-to-test-for-marijuana-dui/


----------



## NotanEmployee

UberLaLa said:


> https://www.losangelesduiattorney.com/news/police-find-new-ways-to-test-for-marijuana-dui/


there are also swabs that are supposed to test if a person smoked it within 3 hours, unfortunately these tests are highly unreliable.

https://www.npr.org/sections/health...to-make-a-solid-test-for-driving-while-stoned


----------



## UberBastid

corniilius said:


> Driving under the influence puts people in danger.


Really.
There IS such a thing as an experienced, over the road drunk driver.
He is someone who has drank heavily for AT LEAST 10 years, drove drunk AT LEAST weekly for that term, and has never had an accident while under the influence. Also, never arrested for DUI.
Extra points for getting stopped and roadside tested - and released.

State should issue a special license endorsement to those who can demonstrate their ability to drive while impaired.
A combo of experience and practice.



corniilius said:


> LOVE the ignore button. That was easy.


Oh come on Corney.
Iggy button is for cowards.

Why would you come to a DISCUSSION board and only be willing to have a DISCUSSION with people who agree with you?
Sounds like 90% of the people who watch Fox News, and CNN.
How are you going to learn just how wrong you are?

Uh oh. Did he hear me?
Am I on the 'iggy' list?


----------



## W00dbutcher

Uber would put monkeys behind the wheel if they could teach him how to drive. Drug testing with only kill a major part of the force of drivers. Besides that who's going to pay for it? It just be one more thing to drivers would have to pay for in the long run. Cuz they ain't going to do it.

On a lighter note if you send me a sample of your drugs I will test them for you and give you a full detailed report of the quality of your drugs. After all one must have the best. Remember more miles means less pay I mean less pay means more miles


----------



## Ignatz

W00dbutcher said:


> Uber would put monkeys behind the wheel if they could teach him how to drive.


As U read this @Rakos Inc group LLC
secured a contract with Uber for Alternate Driver Primate Feasibility Testing (ADPFT)
The canine passenger rated the driver 1 star and claimed chimp driver was inebriated ?








Next Up, Porter the Uber dog
Is have a Ruff day


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

corniilius said:


> I was talking with a pax recently and the issue of drug testing came up. When I explained to them that Uber does not deem it necessary to drug test it's drivers and asked how it makes them feel, they were a bit apprehensive. If I were a pax, it would make me uncomfortable, not knowing if the person entrusted to drive me around is capable of passing a drug test. You have to pass one just to work at Walmart. Why should Uber be any different?


First of all you are self employed second they do a background check every 6 months. They don't let people drive who has driven under the influence or has a criminal past. That's enough


----------



## Ignatz

*Yes*
Votes: 140 52.6%
*No*
Votes: 126 47.4%

Conclusion: 47.4% of uber drivers are Stoned behind the wheel ?

Imagin how glorious it would be, how earning would increase if Uber Deactivated 47.4% of Stoned Drivers ?


----------



## Woohaa

The only people who should be drug tested are senators, congresspeople and this "President."


----------



## UberLaLa

W00dbutcher said:


> Uber would put monkeys behind the wheel if they could teach him how to drive. Drug testing with only kill a major part of the force of drivers. Besides that who's going to pay for it? It just be one more thing to drivers would have to pay for in the long run. Cuz they ain't going to do it.
> 
> On a lighter note if you send me a sample of your drugs I will test them for you and give you a full detailed report of the quality of your drugs. After all one must have the best. Remember more miles means less pay I mean less pay means more miles


Umh @Rakos ??



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> First of all you are self employed second they do a background check every 6 months. They don't let people drive who has driven under the influence or has a criminal past. That's enough


The criminal past is in past 7 years, and only checked within County/State of license issued to driver. : o


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

With the new rate drivers won’t be able to afford cheapest crack


----------



## VanGuy

UberBastid said:


> Really.
> There IS such a thing as an experienced, over the road drunk driver.
> He is someone who has drank heavily for AT LEAST 10 years, drove drunk AT LEAST weekly for that term, and has never had an accident while under the influence. Also, never arrested for DUI.
> Extra points for getting stopped and roadside tested - and released.
> 
> State should issue a special license endorsement to those who can demonstrate their ability to drive while impaired.
> A combo of experience and practice.
> 
> 
> Oh come on Corney.
> Iggy button is for cowards.
> 
> Why would you come to a DISCUSSION board and only be willing to have a DISCUSSION with people who agree with you?
> Sounds like 90% of the people who watch Fox News, and CNN.
> How are you going to learn just how wrong you are?
> 
> Uh oh. Did he hear me?
> Am I on the 'iggy' list?


It's taking me a few minutes because I just had a good stiff drink myself, so trying to reply to this without too many WTF moments is a challenge.

Suffice it to say, you do realize that driving drunk with practice, requires driving drunk in the first place, right? That only ends well if you're willing to roll the dice enough times. It's like russian roulette, it's all fun and games until there's no click.


----------



## O-Side Uber

UberLaLa said:


> Well, since I am a TCP driver on the Uber platform, all that definitely applies to me, and a good number of other drivers on here. E.g. TLC drivers in NYC.
> 
> I don't partake in THC, so no need for me to read extensively, however, since you very well might, have at:
> 
> https://www.transportation.gov/sites/dot.dev/files/docs/ODAPC EmployeeHandbook En.pdf
> This is why Elon Musk was removed as CEO of SpaceX for a couple of puffs on the Joe Rogan show, in California where that is legal! SpaceX is governed by the (FAA) *Federal* Aviation Commission ?


Space X is a fraud ? 
Joe Rogan is a giant shill


----------



## UberLaLa

O-Side Uber said:


> Space X is a fraud ?
> Joe Rogan is a giant shill


And you are who?


----------



## UberBastid

VanGuy said:


> It's taking me a few minutes because I just had a good stiff drink myself, so trying to reply to this without too many WTF moments is a challenge.
> 
> Suffice it to say, you do realize that driving drunk with practice, requires driving drunk in the first place, right? That only ends well if you're willing to roll the dice enough times. It's like russian roulette, it's all fun and games until there's no click.


I said that with tongue in mouth.
BUT, when I look back on my life I realize how lucky I have been. 
I did a LOT of dui in my day.
Once, wifey and I went out on the town in the bay area. I woke up next morning with receipts from the Richmond/San Rafael bridge, the Carquinez bridge, the Bay Bridge and the Golden Gate ... and I didn't remember crossing ONE of them.
** shudder **
We still refer to that as "the night of four bridges".

I feel like I have used up all of the allotment of luck that I got when I was born.
I don't do it any more.


----------



## O-Side Uber

UberLaLa said:


> And you are who?


O-Side Uber , speaker of truth ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Ignatz said:


> As U read this @Rakos Inc group LLC
> secured a contract with Uber for Alternate Driver Primate Feasibility Testing (ADPFT)
> The canine passenger rated the driver 1 star and claimed chimp driver was inebriated ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Up, Porter the Uber dog
> Is have a Ruff day


LMAO


----------



## adaleenb5

Funny how when convenient, everyone likes to say "doesn't apply, not employees" and when convenient, join a class action suit that said they were misclassified as non-employees and collect



Strange Fruit said:


> I stole from Whole Foods a few times while being an Uber not_an_employee.


What'd you steal?


----------



## Ignatz

adaleenb5 said:


> Funny how when convenient, everyone likes to say "doesn't apply, not employees" and when convenient, join a class action suit that said they were misclassified as non-employees and collect
> 
> 
> What'd you steal?


Don't expect a response,
I think he's doing 2-5 for attempted Whole Foods Brisket & Tater Tot robbery,
hasn't been seen since 4Q 2017

*Strange Fruit*
Well-Known Member · From San Francisco
Joined Aug 10, 2016
Last seen Dec 17, 2017


----------



## adaleenb5

Oh an old thread


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Ignatz said:


> So, you're OK with a loved one being driven by a Stoned driver or sharing the road with a Stoned driver ✔
> 
> How about: No $250 and automatic deactivation for positive test results OR refusing to be tested.
> You know, like the rest of the world's corporations.
> 
> Driver earnings will double once the stoners are cut out and deactivate ✔
> Less drivers means more ? for those Not Self Medicating.
> Sort of like a reward


Earnings won't double, because people won't pay twice as much. Further, there is a whole industry set up to beat drug tests, it isn't difficult to beat. A friend of mine who was in a half way house had a nice side hustle selling his clean urine to his fellow detainees.


----------



## Ignatz

O-Side Uber said:


> O-Side Uber , speaker of truth ?


More like "speaker of the poof" ?️‍?



I_Like_Spam said:


> Earnings won't double, because people won't pay twice as much. Further, there is a whole industry set up to beat drug tests, it isn't difficult to beat. A friend of mine who was in a half way house had a nice side hustle selling his clean urine to his fellow detainees.


Stoners always tow the stoner line.
Free clean urine For All ‼???

It would a miracle If 1% of you Uber Stoner Drivers (USD) could secure clean piss be4 testing or even find your car keys

USD LEADER Ratzo Rizzo


----------



## O-Side Uber

Ignatz said:


> More like "speaker of the poof" ?️‍?
> 
> 
> Stoners always tow the stoner line.
> Free clean urine For All ‼???
> 
> It would a miracle If 1% of you Uber Stoner Drivers (USD) could secure clean piss be4 testing or even find your car keys


Thanks for stopping by Bignatz! Now go blow your buddy Fozzie


----------



## chitownXdriver

Ignatz said:


> So, you're OK with a loved one being driven by a Stoned driver or sharing the road with a Stoned driver


That thought process is asinine, I enjoy partaking in cannabis for my glaucoma as well as recreationally which by the way is decriminalized and soon to be legal in our state, the same way many drivers partake in alcoholic drinks time to time. I don't drink alcohol and as a responsible adult and ride share driver I don't smoke/vape before I drive. If pot smokers should be banned by the same token alcohol drinkers should also be banned. Driving while stoned is REALLY bad but driving while drunk is much worse and I've personally witnessed a driver finish a can of Coors like he was stone cold or something, toss it out and get behind the wheel and turn his app on, I obviously reported that to Uber with the licensing plate. I would really like to hear why certain drivers think pot smokers should be banned but those who drink alcohol shouldn't be. Please enlighten me, thanks.


----------



## Ssgcraig

UberLaLa said:


> Always driver's responsibility and expense, if and when required.


Random search says otherwise, FedEx pays for their testing.


----------



## UberLaLa

Ssgcraig said:


> Random search says otherwise, FedEx pays for their testing.


Fedex is a job. I'm referring to Car for Hire (Independent Contractor) situations.


----------



## ariel5466

Drug testing is just discrimination against people who prefer weed to alcohol. BS. It would take months for me to clear out my system enough to pass a drug test but I don't drive impaired.



Roadmasta said:


> As long as they tell me way ahead of time it's ok.


Like, waaaaaaay ahead of time ?



UberBastid said:


> And, when I'm driving a car for Uber ... who IS my employer?
> 
> ***********
> 
> Do you drink alcohol? Enjoy a cold beer on a Sunday while watching your favorite game?
> Drink a couple fingers of 12 yr old scotch after a satisfying meal?
> 
> WHAT IF there was a test that could be given, quickly and cheaply, that could tell that you had that drink two days ago -- and WHAT IF there was a law that said you couldn't operate a car if you consumed alcohol within the last two days. Would that be ok with you? Would you feel safer? How many people would lose their freedom, jobs and family for a conviction like that?
> 
> WELL, that is the way marijuana testing is. If you smoked a week ago then you test positive today - you lose your job?
> 
> I smoke every day. At night, in my favorite chair with my feet up, I burn a bowl and have a two ounce drink. An hour later mom wakes me up and says "come on, lets go to bed". I have pain that I treat; and MJ allows me to rest at night - without using narcotics. But, if I get tested tomorrow I will test dirty. Not for the drink I had, nope, for the devils lettuce.
> 
> I take the chance because I don't want to do narcotics. I don't use the dangerous drugs that my doctor tries to push on me ... any more.


???



UberLaLa said:


> Always driver's responsibility and expense, if and when required.


So you're cool with having to pay for your own drug tests, too?


----------



## SinTaxERROR

ariel5466 said:


> Drug testing is just discrimination against people who prefer weed to alcohol. BS. It would take months for me to clear out my system enough to pass a drug test but I don't drive impaired.


@ariel5466 ... I will sell you some clean lemonade :roflmao:


----------



## Roadmasta

ariel5466 said:


> Drug testing is just discrimination against people who prefer weed to alcohol. BS. It would take months for me to clear out my system enough to pass a drug test but I don't drive impaired.
> 
> Like, waaaaaaay ahead of time ?
> 
> ???
> 
> That was the old me.
> 
> So you're cool with having to pay for your own drug tests, too?


----------



## Ssgcraig

ariel5466 said:


> Drug testing is just discrimination against people who prefer weed to alcohol. BS. It would take months for me to clear out my system enough to pass a drug test but I don't drive impaired.
> 
> So you're cool with having to pay for your own drug tests, too?


Lol discrimination, call it racist while you're at it. We should allow cocaine then, keeps you awake.

I would be cool with paying for the test. Not only would thousands of drivers be off the road if there was a test paid for by Uber, making the driver pay for would ensure thousands more off the road. Saturation problem solved.

Employer/1099'er stipulates you can't have THC in your body, you either don't smoke weed or find another job.


----------



## ariel5466

Ssgcraig said:


> Lol discrimination, call it racist while you're at it


The term "discrimination" applies to situations besides race. And my point stands - why should someone who smokes weed and doesn't drive impaired be penalized when someone who drinks alcohol and doesn't drive impaired can get away with it? THC metabolites stay in your system for a very long time after you are no longer under the influence. That doesn't make weed a worse drug. I knew a guy who became a crack addict. His justification for starting? It was the drug that cleared out of his system fastest when he was working a job that regularly drug tested. So would you prefer your Uber driver to be a stoner or a crack head?



Ssgcraig said:


> We should allow cocaine then, keeps you awake


Um... Yeah? ?

For real though, it also tends to make people more reckless, which isn't compatible with safe driving.

I'm not talking about driving under the influence here, I'm talking about not being able to pass a drug test because of previous use. If I smoke weed I know I'm good 2 hours later (unless it was some really good shit). But the THC metabolites will still be in my system for up to 1-2 months later. If I quit today and get drug tested 3 weeks from now, I'd fail.


----------



## UberLaLa

ariel5466 said:


> Drug testing is just discrimination against people who prefer weed to alcohol. BS. It would take months for me to clear out my system enough to pass a drug test but I don't drive impaired.
> 
> Like, waaaaaaay ahead of time ?
> 
> ???
> 
> So you're cool with having to pay for your own drug tests, too?


Required on my platform if requested.


----------



## Dhus

We'll all be employees soon, with drug test's and shifts, benefits, safety meetings, defensive driving classes etc. and you folks who have no idea what it is to work for yourself can go put your employee collars back on. Not sure how many folks actually ever break out and start their own business or worked as an independent contractor before but I suspect most are institutionalized employee minded. Theres just no redemption for them ?

Seems like every time I come on here to look around I see someone wanting uber to give benefits or begging to be drug tested. You can do all that your self you don't need uber to do that! Start a group and post your drug tests, and show off the benefits you have or are getting.

Make stickers and have functions like parades for your fleet of proud drug free uber drivers. Uber will probably go employees soon because that's what everyone seems to want.

It would have been much easier to force uber to go up on their rates but instead ppl want that employee yoke and someone telling them what to do with their life.


----------



## mch

Ssgcraig said:


> Lol discrimination, call it racist while you're at it. We should allow cocaine then, keeps you awake.
> 
> I would be cool with paying for the test. Not only would thousands of drivers be off the road if there was a test paid for by Uber, making the driver pay for would ensure thousands more off the road. Saturation problem solved.
> 
> Employer/1099'er stipulates you can't have THC in your body, you either don't smoke weed or find another job.


Lets start deactivating people who dont maintain 85% and 5%. My acceptance rate is high and my cancelation rate is low so it wouldnt affect me. **** everyone else. Thousands would be off the road. Saturation problem solved.

You either accept rides or find another job

See how that works?


----------



## Ssgcraig

mch said:


> Lets start deactivating people who dont maintain 85% and 5%. My acceptance rate is high and my cancelation rate is low so it wouldnt affect me. @@@@ everyone else. Thousands would be off the road. Saturation problem solved.
> 
> You either accept rides or find another job
> 
> See how that works?


Not sure what you are referring to, how what works?


----------

